# Where do you buy yarn?



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, First I would like to state: LOL, This post is NOT intended to start a war, I am just curious where most of those on KP purchase their yarn and how many of us have LYS close enough to utilize. And your thoughts on the subject. As I have been reading the many posts on here I have noticed some people state that they only buy yarn at their LYS and not in "Big box stores" such as WalMart, JoAnn's or Hobby Lobby. Another statement that is interesting to me is that they also state they believe most yarns purchased in the US are done in "Hanks". I think the majority of the yarn is sold in the "Big box stores" and comes in skeins, What do you think? I personally don't believe these to be true statements of the "majority"of those buying yarn but rather it is more likely true for those that have LYS close by and available to them(which many of us don't have). I tend to think of some knitters as Yarn snobs as well and only buy high dollar yarn where most of us can't afford to do this. Not that we wouldn't like to, lol.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

No local yarn store here :-( so Hobby Lobby is my only choice.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't buy very much yarn as I try to purchase with intent in mind. That said, I have mostly purchased sock yarn from the Michaels or JoAnnes when I have a coupon because I am still trying to get my socks to come out to meet my expectations. I try to never pay full price.

However, if it is for me or a special gift, I will buy at the lys as I am very persnickety about color/texture, etc. I have a mild latex allergy so have never been comfortable with wearing polyesters and nylons.


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

For me, it depends on the project. For everyday use, i.e. dish clothes, kids hats and mittens, I tend toward our local Hobby Lobby. For those special projects, I am lucky to have 2 LYS's to pick from. I personally can never find anything at the local Michaels.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I buy most of my yarn on line because I find the prices better. I have on occasion also purchased at JoAnns or other "big box stores" as well at an LYS. My understanding is that a hank and a skein are the same thing, but I'm sure someone will correct me if that is not so. And finally I've never felt that the fine folks on KP are yarn snobs. Depending on the project, must of us buy what we think is suitable or the best we feel we can reasonably afford. I have been fortunate enough to be able to purchase some quality yarns at good prices at Tuesday Morning or Marden's here in Maine. If I'm knitting for a baby I'll use an acrylic so that the Mom can machine wash and dry the item. I have admired the work of my fellow KPers done in yarns at all prices. The quality of the work shines through whatever the price of the yarn.
Ellie


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a local yarn store, but I've never been inside. I prefer to shop online and the dreaded, proletarian, big-box store. I am a large scale consumer of fiber never seen in nature, since easy-care is high on my list of priorities, along with affordability.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all, do you mind stating what country or if from the US what state you are from?

I do like my LYS that is 25 min. away from me. The yarn store offers classes that are affordable ($5 a class). Both women are very friendly towards me. I will buy a skein or two. I'm like any body else looking for a sale. I do like shopping at Webs, Elann, and KnitPicks. 

I have to say sometimes a simple pattern with expensive yarn will set off the scarf or garment. The yarn doesn't have to make the knitting better. There are some fascinated knitters out there that only use "Big Box Stores".

I feel the yarn should be up to the knitter whatever yarn they are comfortable with.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

No LYS in the local area, limits me to Wal-Mart, which I despise, or Michael's, where no one seems to know a thing about knitting. I tend to buy yarn from Good Will or E Bay and am usually pretty happy with what I can find.


----------



## ALdaisy (May 1, 2013)

I don't have any LYS in our area, so it is either online or Michaels, Jo Anns or Hobby Lobby. :~)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

books said:


> No LYS in the local area, limits me to Wal-Mart, which I despise, or Michael's, where no one seems to know a thing about knitting. I tend to buy yarn from Good Will or E Bay and am usually pretty happy with what I can find.


I notice you are from Green Bay area. Did you ever go to Patti's on Main St. Green Bay and in Appleton there is Iris on Hwy. 96.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't have anything closer than an hour drive away.
I have gone into LYS's in my travels...just too expensive for me.
If I want to try a new to me yarn, I buy one skein/hank to try it.
If I like it, I go on-line to purchase.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I buy where ever I can get a deal!! Walmart has a good sale I am there!! LYS has a bargain and I will pick it up!
Garage sale--- yipppeeeee!! I like to knit and thankfully can use the "non nature fibres" I am more of a colour and feel knitter too!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

The nearest LYS is about 30 miles from me, so I do go there on occasion, but it's usually JoAnn's, which I can easily walk to. I wouldn't ever buy yarn online unless I'd actually touched it "in person". The feel of the yarn is just as important to me as the look.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://blog.nobleknits.com/2012/05/tipsy-tuesday-whats-difference-between.html

Ball, Skein or Hank the Difference.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I have bought yarn from everywhere! Lately, I have just found what may be the only LYS in NW Indiana - Spinnin Yarns. I am trying to buy local as much as I can after, a long decade of buying on-line - which I haven't stopped completely. I like to see and feel the yarn, talk to the owner, and other knitters about what to choose, and then if necessary order from the yarn catalogs - OOOOOOh it's so hard to choose when you see all the colors. So few stores will get all the colors. My LYS store owner is very good about suggesting easy care, and moderate price yarns. I like to use fabulous yarn for small gifts and personal items, but who wants to spend that much for a sweater of it! My son is getting a "Dude sweater" for his fortieth birthday and he is XL! Takes a whole lot of yarn. :mrgreen:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

grandmann said:


> http://blog.nobleknits.com/2012/05/tipsy-tuesday-whats-difference-between.html
> 
> Ball, Skein or Hank the Difference.


Thank you, I knew someone would make it all clear. Any day I learn something new is a good day.
ellie


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't have a lys, just Walmart and Michaels. I do most of my yarn shopping online but sometimes I can find something I like at Walmart or Michaels.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

My LYS is a 45 min. drive, so I mostly buy online, always on sale. One exception is Quince & Co. yarn, spun in USA and most from USA wool or alpaca. http://www.quinceandco.com I love their yarns and colors. I pickup a lot at Joann's, Hobby Lobby & Walmart too.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I tend to buy where ever I can. That may be a small independent shop, the local markets or Hobbycraft . I always look where ever I go as you never know what you might find. I have found the smaller shops may be a little dearer, but they often have different wools that the bigger stores don't stock.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a LYS however- I buy the yarn there on sale when I am making something special- otherwise it's Hobby Lobby, Michaels or Walmart. The LYS tends to have things that those places don't- I am retired- I watch for bargains and I utilize the Michaels & Hobby Lobby 40% off coupons. I do go to JoAnns every now and then but it is in an inconvenient location for me.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I buy yarn at any place that stocks the yarn, I need for what i'm knitting at the time. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, I think our KP members do very lovely work, wish I was as gifted as some of them! I too agree that most of us purchase with project and durability in mind. Do you find that JoAnn's yarn is more expensive than the same yarn in other stores? It is usually $.75 -$1.50 more a skein here than in other stores. Perhaps that is why so many use coupons. I just recently JoAnn's even carried yarn, not a big selection here but they do have yarn. 

a s


aljellie said:


> I buy most of my yarn on line because I find the prices better. I have on occasion also purchased at JoAnns or other "big box stores" as well at an LYS. My understanding is that a hank and a skein are the same thing, but I'm sure someone will correct me if that is not so. And finally I've never felt that the fine folks on KP are yarn snobs. Depending on the project, must of us buy what we think is suitable or the best we feel we can reasonably afford. I have been fortunate enough to be able to purchase some quality yarns at good prices at Tuesday Morning or Marden's here in Maine. If I'm knitting for a baby I'll use an acrylic so that the Mom can machine wash and dry the item. I have admired the work of my fellow KPers done in yarns at all prices. The quality of the work shines through whatever the price of the yarn.
> Ellie


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

For those of you that purchase on line are you generally happy with the product? I have seen what looks to be very lovely yarns on line, but to afraid to try it in case it isn't as nice as it looks. From OHIO


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> For those of you that purchase on line are you generally happy with the product? I have seen what looks to be very lovely yarns on line, but to afraid to try it in case it isn't as nice as it looks. From OHIO


One way at trying out different yarns look the sales. Then buy for small projects to get to know the yarn.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> For those of you that purchase on line are you generally happy with the product? I have seen what looks to be very lovely yarns on line, but to afraid to try it in case it isn't as nice as it looks. From OHIO


I have bought quite a bit online and have only once sent some back - and quality was not the issue. It looked a lovely fawn on all my computers, but was camel in reality. There was no problem being refunded on the returned balls,


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I buy at Michael's when it's on sale AND there's a percentage off your entire purchase including sale items coupon. That's for acrylic mostly. I'm lucky enough to have LYS with a website, so I can see which of the more expensive yarns is on sale, look at them on Ravelry for an honest review and project ideas, and then drive to the store to actually check them out before buying. That's for sock yarn and wool.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the good advice! I appreciate it


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I only have Joanns. Wal-Mart and the internet...but I do love yarn....but I only buy what I can afford,,,a couple of times I have paid over $5.00 a skein but not very often and only for orders and they pay for the yarn...I stock up when it is on sale and I have a coupon...sigh..if I could only knit or crochet as fast as I buy yarn...


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I just moved from Portland, OR to Tacoma, WA. I have been spoiled in Portland, I had several LYS close to me or within 15 minutes driving distance. Since I moved I have found out that one yarn shop, 13 miles away, is the only one that is open everyday and with extended hours some days. The other opens three days a week, another nice shop sadly is only open from noon to 6 pm most days. But I must give the owner high five for friendliness and attention. And last week I discovered a Ben Franklin store, about 20 miles away, and a Hobby Lobby also about 15 miles away, of course in different directions. But with my friend we drove to Port Orchards and visited a wonderful yarn shop, needles to say we came home with yarn. 
Besides them I have a Joanne's Fabrics and a Michaels close by. And thank goodness I think I have enough yarn to last me until I'm 125 years old.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The nearest LYS is 2.5 hr drive so don't go there often. No Michaels or Joannes. The nearest store that sells yarn is Walmart & that is 55 miles away, i buy some yarn there.
I mail order from Mary Maxim or Herrschners or shop on ebay. So far I have been happy with my purchases.


----------



## manda022708 (Jul 20, 2013)

I usually buy yarn from Yarn Paradise, because I enjoy the slashed prices and discounts. If I shop at a LYS, I hit up Hobby Lobby because it usually has a decent amount of yarns and I always use a discount (we're cheap, LOL). But no, seriously, I wish I could afford 100% yak yarn from some other state or country, but I'll stick to what I can afford, hahaha, and that just so happens to be H.L. or Wally World.


----------



## drivesapulsar (Apr 12, 2011)

We only got spotlight here so get most of my yarn from ICE yarns in Turkey


----------



## manda022708 (Jul 20, 2013)

ICE yarns is the main yarn that Yarn-Paradise sells. It also happens to be what my sister and I sell in our online yarn store because we work for Y.P.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

I started buying my yarn only from my LYS but soon realized that there was a lot out there that I was missing. I don't consider myself to be a yarn snob but I have meant a few along the way. I love to find deals online for yarn but sometimes you don't get exactly what you expected(it comes with the territory). I also get a lot of help choosing yarn from KPers and the yarns they have tried and their opinions of it or the pictures they show sometimes are a lot better than looking at the yarns website.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I have several lys around me so I like to use I also do online sitessuch as paradise yarns or fascinating yarns for ice yarns


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, here in the UK, there was a rapid demise of LYS and stores like Hobbycraft, John Lewis, Shaws, picked up the yarn selling sections, but they are extremely limited in variety, brand and colour choices. In Hobbycraft the size of the area for yarn has been reduced yet again. I list all the types of yarn I would like to try out, then when I go to the big knitting shows, I feel (fondle may be the more appropriate word) the yarn, look at samples in the different colours and textures, make a note of what I like then go home and order on-line where it is often a lot cheaper anyway.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

I find the LYS very expensive, so if I'm out of my area and see yarns on offer, I can't resist buying them. Most of the time however, I buy yarn online from Yarn Paradise in Turkey. I have purchased lots of yarn from them and have always been pleased with my purchase. Also, I order one day and receive my lovely package the following day.

I can highly recommend Ice Yarns from Yarn Paradise.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

No local reasonably priced shops. I tend to buy online a lot cheaper and a better range. :lol:


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I buy yarn everywhere! I'm always on the look out for yarn. I use my LYS as well as AC Moore and Michaels. I use natural fibers as well as acrylics. I also buy online.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Looking at your replies it makes me realise just how BIG the USA is!! I am fortunate to have a choice of LYSs but have my favourite Thistle in Cowplain. That said I do buy yarn online when there is a bargain to be had. I love to be able to see colour and touch the yarn which for me is all part and parcel of my love for knitting and now crochet. Feeling very blessed to have the choice


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wherever I see it - if I like it - I buy it. I ALWAYS come home from overseas with lots of different yarn that I never see here.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I usually buy my yarn from Australian Country Spinners woollen mills 30 minutes away in Wangaratta, Victoria, Australia. There are always great bargains in their remnants which sell for $30 kg!!! I know a lot of Aussies also buy online from them but being a personal shopper is extremely rewarding. Many of these remnants are from quite expensive yarns when bought in LYS. I have even managed to get several 'once-off' dye lots never released for sale!! Therefor some of my projects are very unique.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I live in suburban New York , so we have lots of choices. I love my LYS for when I'm making a nice sweater for myself or a gift. Always so many colors to choose from. Then for afghans or baby clothes I can choose from Michael's or AC Moore or Jo Ann's. There are always coupons for these stores so I usually use them for bamboo needles so they are affordable.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I buy large orders from WEBS, usually. I haunt local yarn stores when I go visiting out of my area but usually buy just small quantities, which is how I end up with lots of one or two skeins of yarn, not enough to make much but scarves. I shop at Joanns or Michaels when I have coupons and am looking to make something that can be done in acrylic, like a blanket. I order from Jimmy Beans; although they're way across the country, they "feel like" a local yarn store. I've had excellent service from Virtual Yarns (quick delivery and they remember a customer), and Deramores. And there are several good LYSs within driving distance here, and I buy from them, too.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> Hi, First I would like to state: LOL, This post is NOT intended to start a war, I am just curious where most of those on KP purchase their yarn and how many of us have LYS close enough to utilize. And your thoughts on the subject. As I have been reading the many posts on here I have noticed some people state that they only buy yarn at their LYS and not in "Big box stores" such as WalMart, JoAnn's or Hobby Lobby. Another statement that is interesting to me is that they also state they believe most yarns purchased in the US are done in "Hanks". I think the majority of the yarn is sold in the "Big box stores" and comes in skeins, What do you think? I personally don't believe these to be true statements of the "majority"of those buying yarn but rather it is more likely true for those that have LYS close by and available to them(which many of us don't have). I tend to think of some knitters as Yarn snobs as well and only buy high dollar yarn where most of us can't afford to do this. Not that we wouldn't like to, lol.


Whenever and wherever I buy yarn or knitting supplies, it is fun. That is because I am enthusiastic about it.

LYS's are great for beautiful yarn and nice people helping. It is good to build up a loyalty with those stores.

However, Michael's, Walmart, A.C Moore and other big box stores have more yarn cheaper.

I went to Wal mart one night and saw some books that were fun to have and I saw some nice yarn if I wanted to begin a project. They seem to have basic, pretty yarn.

I love that places like Good Will have yarn. I want people who have little money to be able to do the crafts.

I'm careful about building up too much stash so give it away. I use stash also.

I love it all.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

I no longer drive and don't want to burden my son with driving me all over for yarn, so I mainly use the internet. I have purchased many fabulous yarns on KP's Classified section. 

Two years ago, I found a fabulous yarn supplier on the web as well as on ebay - it is called - Connemara Clothing Company. Tricia and Sean, the owners, are in Ireland and they raise the sheep that their the wool comes from! The shipping is not expensive and it arrives within 7 days of purchase ( to me,at least!). The yarn is the nicest I have used of its kind. It is a traditional Aran tweed and it comes either in 100% wool or 100 merino, both varieties are TOPS and I believe they have about 30 different colors to choose from. They sell a "sample pack" of their colors and yarns so it is a great way to see and feel if it is what you want to buy!

I purchase mainly from Herrschnerrs.com and Redheart.com. for my charity knitting, buying only during sales. I suggest if you shop through Herrschnerrs, that you sign up for the 10% off club, yes, it costs $10.00, but EVERYTHING is 10% off - AND you an apply it when they have a 40% off sale,, so you can save 50%. Red Heart has 20% off sales regularly and sometimes free shipping, so I would recommend them, too!


----------



## jamie46 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am lucky enough to have several LYS close by. My favorite is 10minutes away - they know me by name, know what kin ds of yarn I usually buy, and are always there to help when I get stuck. I have been known to order on line, and hit Joann's and Michaels for socks and novelty yarns. If it has yarn, I will go there. Have not had much luck with garage sales or Goowill.


----------



## weenie (Feb 6, 2013)

I will go to joann, walmart, sometimes walgreens, ifthey carry it, and a craft store pat catans. Not only am i getting a good price on yarn but im also getting eyes, and noses at a good price. The only problem with getting the eyes at the local stores is that they usually only come in brown, thats if you dont want to glue them. Ive not tried online purchases because im so , afraid of someone tagging my account, but i would like to get some ofthe colored eyes that ive seen online. I myself like saving money. The cheaper the better.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I go to yarn shops when I am out of town visiting. I usedto buy at Michael's but came to the conclusion that some of their yarns turned out to be as expensive as buying at the LYS and i always prefer to help out the "little" guy. I have found some of the nicest people at the LYS and I have enjoyed going to their stores. The ones that come to mind are: The Loopy Ewe in Ft. Collins,Co wow!!! what a nice store and if you buy over 75.00 there is free shipping. The NeedleTree in Greenville, South Carolina is a delight! Shuttles, Spindles and Skeins in Boulder, Co such nice people and wonderful variety of yarns. A Grand Yarn in Spokane, Washington was another delight and of course my local favorite is The Sheared Sheep a jewel!!! So I keep going back to the LYS where ever I am. Hope that answers your inquiry. Oh yes, and I live in Southern California.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm from New York and even though I have 2 LYS I buy my yarn from Deramores in England. Free shipping no tax fast service and great prices and some thing is always on sale. I like Sirdar Crofter DK and summer stripes for charity knitting and the price is less than half of what it costs here in the State.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I buy anywhere I can find it but usually cheap acrylic, as I can't afford to pay very much. If I have money given to me for birthday or Christmas I splash out on really gorgeous yarn I can't afford normally, that would be at a yarn shop or sometimes on Ebay or at Deramores, my favourite shop.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

We don't have a LYS so seldom buy commercial yarn. I mostly spin my own from all types of fibre. I also spin a variety of Art Yarns and yarns of different weights. I mostly dye the yarns I spin to get the colouring I want.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

We don't have many yarn shops here in Jersey so I buy 95% of my wool from Deramores the service is excellent and delivery over twenty five pounds free.


----------



## obxamom (Apr 21, 2013)

I buy some from a local yarn store but my friend turned me to Wollmiese yarn. She is a dyer out of Germany her colours are so vibrant and knitting with them is a true pleasure. So for those special gifts I use her yarns. I don't consider myself a yarn snob but I've knitted with all sorts of yarns but I just love her yarn.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

I buy my yarn on ebay - - from a lady in bulgaria. AND I buy local yarn, and yarn from the haberdashery


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

All local yarn stores have gone out of business years ago as they could not meet the lower prices of the big box stores like Walmart & Joannes. Personally, Walmart's Super Center is only 1/2 mile from my home and that is where I buy 95% of my yarn. If they don't have what I want, I order it from Walmart on line and have it shipped to me.

I also shop at Joannes for knitting supplies (if Walmart doesn't have it) but since their yarn prices are at least $1 to $5 more per skein than Walmart, I don't usually buy any yarn there. Another factor is that Joannes is at least 10 miles away from my home so I guess Walmart is closer, more convenient, and a heck of alot cheaper.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Good Morning...I have a lovely yarn shop in Ormond Beach Florida. i buy my yarn take classes and have our Thursday evening get together.... i am very lucky....


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I purchase alot by price, but lately I'm falling in love with the yarn online- so pretty (alright I have yarn issues) but I purchase from A.C. Moore, Michaels, Jo-Anns, Walmart, Knitpicks, WEBs, Annies, Mary Maxim-- if I like it I'll get it


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I do have a LYS but usually only buy off the clearance or discounted shelves. Too pricey. My purchaes include yarn from big box stores, Goodwill, St. Vincent de Paul, garage sales, Ebay, Craigs List and thrift stores. If a project is yarn specific I do shop online sales such as Knit Picks, Mary Maxim, Ice, even the Suntek Store, etc. The closest Joann's, Michael's and Hobby Lobby is 50 miles away.

The big word is "shop". You have to shop around for the best price you can afford. I work with whatever I can get at a good price.


----------



## Tendebrock (Jul 13, 2013)

I buy from the LYS. Several reasons. (1) I try to support small business when I can (2) the yarns are of good quality and they bring in some really interesting yarns that cannot Bo found in the big box stores (3) the staff is friendly, knowledgable, and helpful (4) I enjoy the yarn store experience (5) the LYS offers the opportunity to socialize - to sit and knit while visiting with other knitters (at no cost) (6) yes, I am a yarn snob (7) the LYS has excellent knitters, crocheters, spinners and weavers who teach also help if you get stuck. Not that I would never shop at a big box; it would depend on the needs of the project..


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> Hi, First I would like to state: LOL, This post is NOT intended to start a war, I am just curious where most of those on KP purchase their yarn and how many of us have LYS close enough to utilize. And your thoughts on the subject. As I have been reading the many posts on here I have noticed some people state that they only buy yarn at their LYS and not in "Big box stores" such as WalMart, JoAnn's or Hobby Lobby. Another statement that is interesting to me is that they also state they believe most yarns purchased in the US are done in "Hanks". I think the majority of the yarn is sold in the "Big box stores" and comes in skeins, What do you think? I personally don't believe these to be true statements of the "majority"of those buying yarn but rather it is more likely true for those that have LYS close by and available to them(which many of us don't have). I tend to think of some knitters as Yarn snobs as well and only buy high dollar yarn where most of us can't afford to do this. Not that we wouldn't like to, lol.


My NEW LYS is a great place. Never had one before. I also buy from KnitPicks and have been very pleased, and Lion on line. I have been trying to buy less and use my stash. I also buy at least enough for 1 project every time I travel, rather than bring home something I think is cool at the time. I bring home yarn to remember my trip. My most recent purchase was this lovely teal variegated yarn I bought in Key west. It actually matched the water there.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I have 2 lys but I also buy from wal mart, HL , Michaels when I have a coupon I love TM . I have gotten some really good buys there . Haven't had any luck at yard sales or thrift shops . Carolyn


----------



## Tendebrock (Jul 13, 2013)

I live n Texss. Patocenzio, if you are ever in Moscow, Idaho, stop buy Yarn Underground. Really nice people. Lots of locally produced artisan yarns.


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

No LYS for over 90 miles. I found it nice but yarn prices way over my budget so Wally World is my usual source for yarn. Not great selection and trying to find enough matching dye lots is the pits. Michaels is 70 miles, Joann's, Hobby Lobby etc about 100 miles. Luckily I do have a stash and am working from it. Inherited yarn from mom and from a friends mom. Even given bags of it away and still have several bins full. I don't do fancy work like many of you. Not interested in trying to do sox or lace. I mostly do prayer shawls, slipper sox, scarves and afghan/lapghans. Don't make sweaters etc any more. No one would wear them around here too hot in Tx and last couple of winters haven't even been cold enough for heavy sweater and I don't do fine needles either. My knitting may not be as fancy as some like and yes I use same patterns over and over but with different color yarns each looks different not to be boring to me. I knit to relax and for my own enjoyment. I am not cutting down anyone else's preference. I have found some yarn and pattern snobbiness comments to be hurtful. If you enjoy and can afford fancier yarns and patterns great but don't turn you noses up at others who can't afford it or like me don't have an interest in the same thing as you. To each his own. Plz don't try and negate my craft whether with " quality or quantity" comments. It is all art and special in its own way. Besides as I tell my friends "it keeps me off the streets at night". 
God Bless.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> Hi, First I would like to state: LOL, This post is NOT intended to start a war, I am just curious where most of those on KP purchase their yarn and how many of us have LYS close enough to utilize. And your thoughts on the subject. As I have been reading the many posts on here I have noticed some people state that they only buy yarn at their LYS and not in "Big box stores" such as WalMart, JoAnn's or Hobby Lobby. Another statement that is interesting to me is that they also state they believe most yarns purchased in the US are done in "Hanks". I think the majority of the yarn is sold in the "Big box stores" and comes in skeins, What do you think? I personally don't believe these to be true statements of the "majority"of those buying yarn but rather it is more likely true for those that have LYS close by and available to them(which many of us don't have). I tend to think of some knitters as Yarn snobs as well and only buy high dollar yarn where most of us can't afford to do this. Not that we wouldn't like to, lol.


Yarn "snob" is such a negative term and a good way to get negative reaction to your post.
I prefer natural fiber yarns of good quality - if that makes me a "snob" then so be it. I think most people would choose the best quality they can afford regardless of what the item is - from yarn to cars.
I do have several LYS and several big box stores in my area (thankfully).
I have shopped at all of these but have been very disappointed in the big box store offerings. Not only the quality of the yarn but the fact that there is seldom enough of a dye lot to make an adult sweater. I have purchase sock yarn and acrylics for afghans that will be washed frequently.
The yarn in my LYS are expensive unless they are having a sale so most of the yarn I have purchased is from WEBS or E-bay.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

No local yarn store here, so I buy usually from Knitpicks when they have a sale.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

I have bought yarn at at Joannes, but most of the time I buy on line when there is a sale or clearance. I would love to buy some of the more expensive yarns but my budget wont allow it. I love Encore yarn which is a acrylic and wool blend and is affordable and very soft yarn, especially for babies and children.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> For those of you that purchase on line are you generally happy with the product? I have seen what looks to be very lovely yarns on line, but to afraid to try it in case it isn't as nice as it looks. From OHIO


I'm from Ohio, too. I have loved everything I have ever purchased from KnitPicks. When I buy from Lion, it's products I am familiar with, but, can't get enough of the same dye lot for my project. I also love all James C. Brett yarns, and buy those from Annie's Attic, if I need a larger quantity. I have never bought yarn on line that I haven't seen in person, except for KnitPicks. I have been more than happy with all of their stuff.

Even tho LYSs may cost a bit more, I really try hard to support small businesses. At my home it's Small Business Everyday. My husband and I have a small construction company. My jewelry store is a small business, my photographer, every place I can support. We like to travel to Ocracoke Island, NC. The entire place is a small business with no chain or franchise ANYTHING! It's hugely important to me.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a local LYS which I buy from. I also buy at WalMart, Micheal's, and AC Moore locally. And I also buy from online yarn shops such as Knit Picks and Smileys Internet yarn shop.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Nearest to me is a Walmart, so occasionally I purchase there. The bulk of my purchases are online (Joann's, Herschners,are the most popular) and then the wandering thru cute little towns and finding a shop that has a hank of something I can't resist. But until I dramatically reduce the stash, I promised hubby that I wouldn't do that for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

I like online because there is usually a much better selection of weights and yarns. KnitPicks, WEBS and Elann etc....


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I live and travel full time in the US. We live in our RV and move about every 5-6 months. First thing I do when we get to an area is hunt to see if any LYS. I have found some wonderful LYS and some "doozies". I have purchased online when no other options or if I need a lot like when I made my daughter's wedding gift and needed 90 balls of size 3 crochet cotton in Bridal White. When no other choices are available I hit the local Walmart (which so often is limited in color selection) Hobby Lobby (if one within an hours drive which is rare), Joanne Fabric (which most stores have large selection of yarns, but not always close to where I'm camped) and Michael's (which is sometimes as easy to find as a Walmart). 
I have been in LYS which carry nothing but the big store brands like Lion, Bernat, Caron, Red Heart and some that carry yarns which are local spun. I was in one LYS shop someplace that had a room full of international yarns. Some of the yarns she had coming out of Mexico were fabulous in texture and color. When we stopped at that store we were just passing through on our way to a campground job. If it had been closer I would have gone back and bought some of the Mexican yarns, but since we were traveling and I already was exceeding the weight limit for my yarn at the time I had to pass it by. I hate going to a LYS and not being able to take something home with me, but we do have to watch our weight. We've never been pulled over and asked to weigh in, but if we did I'm sure we'd be fined.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I used to have a sweet LYS in town and the owner brought me back into knitting and crocheting for my daughter, too. One day she packed up the store and left town! So, after being spoiled with local yarns that were wonderful, I was left to find new outlets. michaels doesn't have a large selection here and no one knows how to knit so I started dabbling online. I watch for online ads for discounts and try the company and one or two yarns. KnitPicks, Webs and Noble Knits have been terrific. Craftsy yarns was a mess with delivery. My new favorite is Bergere. So, the answer for me is online shopping and learning on YouTube and KP.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have purchased yarn from Webs, Elann, Knitpicks, Nordic Mart,Jimmy Beans, Joann's, wallmart,Hobby Lobby, Michaels, Goodwill, yard sales and both LYS. Each offers something different and met my needs for the project I wanted to make. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

I have just started buying yarn on eBay. Who or what company do you buy from?? Is there anything I should be aware of?? Thanks


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

past said:


> I live and travel full time in the US. We live in our RV and move about every 5-6 months. First thing I do when we get to an area is hunt to see if any LYS. I have found some wonderful LYS and some "doozies". I have purchased online when no other options or if I need a lot like when I made my daughter's wedding gift and needed 90 balls of size 3 crochet cotton in Bridal White. When no other choices are available I hit the local Walmart (which so often is limited in color selection) Hobby Lobby (if one within an hours drive which is rare), Joanne Fabric (which most stores have large selection of yarns, but not always close to where I'm camped) and Michael's (which is sometimes as easy to find as a Walmart).
> I have been in LYS which carry nothing but the big store brands like Lion, Bernat, Caron, Red Heart and some that carry yarns which are local spun. I was in one LYS shop someplace that had a room full of international yarns. Some of the yarns she had coming out of Mexico were fabulous in texture and color. When we stopped at that store we were just passing through on our way to a campground job. If it had been closer I would have gone back and bought some of the Mexican yarns, but since we were traveling and I already was exceeding the weight limit for my yarn at the time I had to pass it by. I hate going to a LYS and not being able to take something home with me, but we do have to watch our weight. We've never been pulled over and asked to weigh in, but if we did I'm sure we'd be fined.


I have a good app for finding yarn stores in geographical areas: Yarn GPS.


----------



## Naomi Hawes (Mar 19, 2011)

My husband and I are retired and on a fixed income. I buy yarn at my LYS and a little online. I am not a "yarn snob" but simply choose to spend my money on what is my passion. Some people have expensive cookwear or dishes or linen or cosmetics...for me yarn. My LYS has taught me skills for free, fixed my mistakes and encouraged me to keep on learing/knitting. That can't be bought at any big box store or online.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I buy my yarn at Wal-Mart. It's the only place in town that sells yarn, and the closest large city is 25-30 miles away, and I am unable to drive. On rare occasions when I have been able to get to the one or two thrift stores in town, they never have any, and claim they don't get any in. So, Wal-Mart it is.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I shop anywhere there is yarn, online favorite is WEBS. There is a highly recommend LYS in Fort Worth that want to visit once this weather cools. I have hobby lobby , Joann's, michaels and Walmart close by. I buy most of the acrylic yarns I use for afghans at hobby lobby and Joann's. I don't like michaels for some reason that I can't explain, so rarely go in there. Walmart is not my favorite shopping place but I have bought knitting cotton there at times. If Tuesday morning has yarn, I buy tons as its usually quality yarns. At highly reduced prices. Right now I am knitting a cardigan with the ugliest yarn ever - great quality super wash merino - I bought at Tuesday Morning - I plan to dye it. If it works, then I will open up a whole new world with more ugly yarns I have in my stash.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

books said:


> No LYS in the local area, limits me to Wal-Mart, which I despise, or Michael's, where no one seems to know a thing about knitting. I tend to buy yarn from Good Will or E Bay and am usually pretty happy with what I can find.


I see you're from Green Bay - there used to be a good yarn shop in Appleton....is that still there? We moved 8 years ago so I'm not sure what's around anymore.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I buy my yarn where ever I see it... I have gotten some very nice yarn from knit picks I have gotten some very nice yarn from my local drug store and other non-knitting stores. I have gotten yarn second hand.. it just all depends... I do live in the USA and I have only boughten 1 hank of yarn... so I don't now where the information comes from that most of us buy in hanks but its certainly not true in my case.. I do have a LYS but $18.00 for sock yarn is a bit high for me.. I get most all my notions from her and I get some less expensive yarn from her but for the most part I try to use what I already have...


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> Hi, First I would like to state: LOL, This post is NOT intended to start a war, I am just curious where most of those on KP purchase their yarn and how many of us have LYS close enough to utilize. And your thoughts on the subject. As I have been reading the many posts on here I have noticed some people state that they only buy yarn at their LYS and not in "Big box stores" such as WalMart, JoAnn's or Hobby Lobby. Another statement that is interesting to me is that they also state they believe most yarns purchased in the US are done in "Hanks". I think the majority of the yarn is sold in the "Big box stores" and comes in skeins, What do you think? I personally don't believe these to be true statements of the "majority"of those buying yarn but rather it is more likely true for those that have LYS close by and available to them(which many of us don't have). I tend to think of some knitters as Yarn snobs as well and only buy high dollar yarn where most of us can't afford to do this. Not that we wouldn't like to, lol.


I usually buy mine at either Walmart or my local craft store. I have bought from Joann's, Meijer's, and Michael's, but the first 2 are the only places in my hometown that sell yarn.
Most of the yarn in the U.S. does come in pull-out skeins. I don't think that I have seen much, if any, in hanks.
I'm with you about the high dollar yarns. I can't afford the expense of some of these special yarns and the expensive blends. I would love to try some, but not at over $10 for smaller amounts than I pay $2.50 for regular 4-5 oz. size-$8.00 for larger super saver sizes.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

I am from Ohio, I purchase most of my yarn from LYS, fiber fairs, on-line, and occasionlly big box stores. That being said it depends on the project s to where I get my yarn from.. There was the statement about hank vs. skein. A hank is yarn that needs to be wound into a cake or ball before using, a skein is usually a pull type of yarn, (I.e. red heart, bernat, brown sheep, many sock yarns come this way) Hope this helps you define what you have.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

After returning to knitting I had a lot of learning to do, even about buying yarn. I live close to three (3) yarn stores. One 1/2 mile, one 1 mile and the other about 5 miles. They are all different and have wonderful soft yarns. My mother made afghans so everyone would remember her. The way she made them, very tight, from acrylic, they are very heavy. They also are not warm. So I have become a yarn snob. When I started knitting shawls I used a variety of yarns, but when I finally found lovely wools I have a hard time using something else. If I would knit for children I would have to rethink this, but a beautifully made hand dyed wool, is luxurious. You can't find that kind of yarn in a big box store. When buying this type of yarn from the online stores the color is always a surrise. Support the local LYS whenever you can.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I shop online or at Michaels and Joanns....the LYS wants to help you but then just gets in the way and tries to steer you to what she wants - not what you tried to ask for.....

Many others must shop at Michaels and Joanns as both of our local stores have expanded their yarn sections at least twice in the last 2 years.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

My LYS and also online at several good sites. Also, some incredible good luck at church bazaars, and thrift shops at times.
At present, I am trying very hard NOT to buy yarn as I already have more than enough!


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Local LYS is over 50 Miles away, next nearest is 120 miles and the very next is 320 miles. I usually have to rely on Michaels, JoAnns, Hobby Lobby or Walmart. They are still 50 to 120 miles away. Local shop only sell super saver Red Heart but price is too high. Use Mary Maxims and Herrschner on line for ordering most yarns because I have found them to be totally reliable with great sales.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Just placed my first an order with KnitPicks. 
Not sure about the color, but will wait and see.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a LYS and buy there when yarn is on sale. I prefer buying online as I can save the most that way. I always look at price first and buy from Joann, Michaels, Walmart etc. I'm no yarn snob. The other day I went into a yarn store in our area and she curled her nose up that I made a Sweater out of Red Heart Boutique Treasure. She said once I use 'proper' yarns I wouldn't touch cheap yarn again. A few days later I went in again and showed her the entralac sweater and she thought I'd used some fancy yarn.


----------



## lakecountry (Jul 15, 2013)

I order most of my yarn online. Elann is my favorite. I can get luxury yarn at very affordable prices and their service is wonderful. Watch some sites shipping costs, they can be very high and negate any savings.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

My nearest yarn shop is about 30miles. Nearest Joanne's is about 20 miles. Joanne's has a much better selection than Michael's or Wal-Mart although we have them here. When ordering on line it is usually a yarn I have heard about here on KP. I order a lot from Knit Picks. When putting a lot of time in a nice lace shawl I prefer to buy more expensive yarn. It all depends on what I am working on. I buy a lot on sale and also at Tuesday mornings. I think most of us are not yarn snobs, usually we will buy what we can afford not look down on anyone else for their choices. We are all bound together here because of our knitting. Most of us love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lakecountry (Jul 15, 2013)

I order most of my yarn online. Elann is my favorite. I can get luxury yarn at very affordable prices and their service is wonderful. Watch some sites shipping costs, they can be very high and negate any savings.


----------



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

comebackknitter said:


> Just placed my first an order with KnitPicks.
> Not sure about the color, but will wait and see.


I LOVE KnitPicks. They have so many yarn weight choices and lots of gorgeous colors and blends. Great customer service...at least that has been my experience.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Since I do charity knitting I get my yarn Red Heart at Wal Mart I need yarn for lap robes /shawls and it needs to hold up under a lot of conditions Red Heart yarn is that yarn for me. There are no close by yarn stores where I live any more one in Amsterdam area I believe went out and that is a 30 some mile trip one way with prices of gas going up short is best.


----------



## kathi kennedy (Jun 24, 2013)

One of our colleagues turned me on to Smiley's Yarns. It's a terrific discount house with a store in WoodHaven, Queens, but they also have a fantastic internet site for discount yarns. Their standard shipping is $12.95, so it's a good idea to wait until you need a lot of yarn and get a big stash all at once, but the discount prices are amazing.

http://www.smileysyarns.com/


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I will buy yarn anywhere and everywhere.  When I look for yarn, I try to have a project in mind so I have some idea of what I'm wanting. Otherwise I'd buy the whole darn store.  Within a 45 minute drive, I have 2 Walmarts, a Hancock Fabrics, a Michaels, and 2 LYS. The pickings are very slim at the Walmarts, and slightly better at the fabric store and Michaels. When I'm looking for something special, then I go to the LYS. If I want to drive more than an hour, I can go to Hobby Lobby. I have bought online before, but I don't like doing this as I prefer to touch the yarn. I really don't care where the yarn comes from, as long as I like it and can afford it.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I use to buy almost always (98% of the time) at Zellers. But now that it is closed there are only about 3 places to buy it. At a store that sell clothes, nice choices, at a fabric store, not much choices and at my craft store, but there it is expensive. There are other stores but pretty far and there is one in particular that moved from near to much further very expensive wools and yarns mostly from Italy, Germany and all those beautiful places.

I was thinking of ordering from Knitpicks, they seem to have nice yarn and the prices are reasonable and they have such nice colours.

Where my Zellers used to be, a Target is being built (opening in Fall). It will be huge because of all the surrounding stores they have taken over. Hope they have nice yarn. Anyone from the states know if they have nice yarn? :?


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Only have 1, recently opened, LYS and the prices are exorbitant. Much as I would love to support local shops, I can't afford to. I find ebay very good and often Amazon as well.


----------



## Shirley Copeland (May 30, 2013)

Hi, I buy anywhere I see a good buy! Mostly from my local yarn/craft/frame shop, variety; a little like the old dime stores. the owner is a descendent of the 5 and 10 that used to exist here. She is competitive with "big box" stores; and will order whatever I wish. Mostly I find what I want as I usually make baby blankets for the local pregnancy crisis center and baby showers and knit caps for those who need them and cannot pay; like our homeless shelter in the winter as well as a free clothing store; guess it isn't really a store. But those who shop there do not have to pay.
Rarely now a big box store. Some are finding good yarn here in the thrift shops and I rarely go; gasoline !!!
It takes some regular trips to do that. and I become envious of those who tell me of a good stash found at a thrift shop or a garage sale.....


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> I have a local yarn store, but I've never been inside. I prefer to shop online and the dreaded, proletarian, big-box store. I am a large scale consumer of fiber never seen in nature, since easy-care is high on my list of priorities, along with affordability.


I love the way you spin a phrase, weaving in what appears a love of language.

As for where I buy yarn- as much as I try to support small businesses, I can't afford to pay full price for luxury yarns and refuse to pay high dollar for acrylics (which I am not ashamed to admit I love). If I can't toss it in a washing machine, I'm not happy. I buy big box stores - and even then it's sale price items usually. I also shop the internet, again- sale price items and discontinued (check manufacturer's sites). I have a sack of superwash merino and another sack of washable cotton- all bought for less than $4 a skein/hank, sometimes much less.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have said before, I must be a very fortunate knitter.
Within 15-20 minutes of my home, I have: Tuesday Morning(s, more than 1), Hobby Lobby, JoAnns (s), Michaels (s), 2-3 LYS, Walmart(s), Aldi, Dee's, (a local craft store) Ben Franklin (craft store), and sadly, I have possibly missed mentioning someone!
I also buy online from various avenues. I have shopped at these at any given period of time; sometimes just a stroll-through to inspire me, of yet, one more thing I need to knit! I wish all of you had as many resources as I have! Louisville is not that huge of a city....but we love it here!


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I buy acrylics from Joanns or Michaels. Good yarn from several different LYSs and order online from two or three sources. Do not shop at Hobby Lobby very often or Walmart at all on principle (I disagree with ownership's politics).

I travel a lot and one of my guilty pleasures is visiting yarn shops in the cities I visit.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

We have lots of places here....there are many LYS in a short driving distance and there are all of the big box stores. While I have never looked for yarn in Walmart (I rarely go in there at all), I have purchased in Joann's, Michael's, Hobby Lobby, and every yarn store within a 40 mile radius. I also buy online at Little Knits, Webs, Drops, and ebay..,,plus from some KP members and Ravelry. I am sure there are many other places too...I have quite a stash and can never resist a new yarn!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I like my lys but it's about 20 miles away with the nearest JoAnns and Hobby Lobby about 60 miles away, so it's Wal Mart or online for me. My daughters give me gift certificates & a ride to the nearest lys for my birthday.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm only a hop, skip and a jump from IRIS Fine Yarns, and although I love the place, I can't afford it. That being said, I get most of my yarn from JoAnn, or Michaels and rarely Hobby Lobby (I get too little help and too much attitude there). Buy a lot from Herrschner's, especially their house brands. Also hit garage sales. For some odd reason, our Goodwill and similar shops never seem to have yarn.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

No lys nearby so when my daughter comes home to visit we do road trips to lys we find online. Vermont, Webbs and others in NY. In Jan we go to Wisconsin again with our rivalry group so we go to shops out there and there is always the fiber festival at Washington co fair grounds in sept! I sept a trip to Alaska so we will look there too!


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Here in London, believe it or not, there are hardly any LYS. A couple of department stores have a yarn department,in the centre of town, so I buy all my yarn on line. Most suppliers will send a sample card so you can examine the yarn before buying.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

I am thankful to be only about 5 miles from Webs, so I buy there, but only in their warehouse-sale stuff, or at their tent sales. I get my cotton for dishcloths at Joanne's-we have two within about 8 miles. Knitpicks has good sales as does Patternworks. Never been disappointed by either of them. Also go to fiber shows and allow myself one splurge per show. Yarn snob, maybe; but I want my time and effort to be reflected in the yarn.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

While I love the expensive, hand painted or dyed yarns, I have recently noticed something I found interesting. I picked up some Sensations yarn at Joann's for a total (after tax and using coupons) of $4.30 for TWO skeins. I went home and knit up my socks, and I LOVE them. This inexpensive yarn is superwash, feels great to the hand and is a lovely shade of blue. I am now buying more of this yarn for my socks. I no longer have a LYS close to me, so I buy from the internet. Usually The Loopy Ewe, Simply Socks or esty. But unless I am making a really special gift for a very special knitter, I think I will go for economy.


----------



## BJohn4223 (Jul 3, 2013)

I buy yarn wherever I find something I like. I know I am a yarn snob in a sense as I like the soft expensive yarns but can't afford to buy only those so most of my yarn is purchased at JoAnne's, or Hobby Lobby when it's on sale. Michael's doesn't usually have a very good selection where I am and I don't have time to travel 30 to 50 miles to go to a LYS. There is a small yarn store 30 minutes away so when I want something special I go there. I have also found some beautiful yarn in the classified ads and purchased yarn here for special projects. I like the softer yarns - Caron, Bamboo, Angora, Ultra Pima cotton, and cashmere blends, etc. I did buy some Red Heart yarn recently to make a tea set for my 2 year old granddaughter so it would hold it's shape without stuffing but don't really like to work with it. I'm a tactile girl I guess.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I have several LYS stores around but I NEVER bought yarn from them.They are just very expensive. Most of my stash comes from online stores, because they were on sale and had discount prices. There are no big box stores around here( I live in Manhattan)only a Michaels and I buy yarn there once in a while.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Since I believe it was my comment that provoked you to ask this question I will answer.

I have been knitting for about two and a half years now. When I first decided to teach myself to knit, I went to Joann's and bought some yarn and needles. I was able to muster through a few scarves and then found KP.

Since joining KP I have realized that there are so many wonderful choices and types of yarns that I want to find them and try them all.... I LOVE trying out new fibers, new yarns, new techniques and new products. Knitting is a passion for me so I search all that I can learn and find on the subject... well, for the amount of time (and money) that I am allowed to dedicate to knitting. I have a husband, a large home with several acres of landscaping to take care of as well as 4 teenagers and 2 large dogs along with two part time jobs.

I am still in the "learning phase" of knitting... I learned to knit fair isle this past winter and am LOVING knitting socks right now.... I am eager to learn and try everything I can.

I am the type of person that IF I am going to do something..... I am going to do the best I possibly can.. with the best tools I can find and learning more every day to make projects better and better. I am the same way with everything I choose to do. It is my personality and upbringing.

I actually MADE the statement that MOST yarn is sold in hanks in the US. I have found this to be true if you shop for natural fibers. I do not purchase the acrylic yarns from Big Box stores because I find that I prefer to wear and knit with natural fibers and blends rather than acrylic.

I also learned to spin last year and have learned volumes about fibers from spinning my own yarn.

Most people speak about the types of yarns they enjoy using here on KP and are generally speaking about natural fibers or blends such as I use. Yes, I am sure it is the threads and the posters I am choosing to participate in since this is my interest. I made an assumption that MOST people shop for natural fibers. From reading THESE posts, I find that assumption may have been incorrect.

I know very well that some people will be happy knitting with yarns from big box stores their entire lives and will be just "fine" and very happy with their pieces. I know of many knitters who use their original tools or tools handed down to them and will continue to use them their entire knitting career.

That will never be me... I am and will forever be searching out new tools, new fibers, new techniques to expand and improve my knitting.... and that includes hand spun yarns, hand painted yarns, spinning my own fibers, searching out local farmers/yarn producers, going on "fiber" field trips, visiting new LYS on any trip I take....knitting is an adventure for me.

If you feel that you can only use acrylics or big box yarns for EASE of care or AFFORDABILITY... I will tell you that you are dead wrong and are greatly missing the boat! We have a wide variety of superwash wools, wool blends, natural fibers which are easy care and sooo many other options. We have the internet with thousands of online retailers who are competing for our business and offering low prices on all types of fibers. When acrylic first became popular in the 60's... that was the ONLY choice for affordability and ease of care. We have come a LONG WAY since the 60's and if you think you don't have a choice, you are misinformed.

I recently purchased some cotton/cashmere yarn from Tuesday Morning on the clearance table. I bought enough of this soft yarn to make a sweater for myself for less than $12.00 AND it is machine washable! You need to educate yourself on fibers and their properties. You MAY need to seek out bargains (available at hundreds of sites mentioned every day here on KP. But most often there are wonderful alternatives right next to the bin you are standing right next to at Joann's. 

Right now my favorite yarn to use is Patons Superwash DK. It is a whopping $5.99 per skein at Joann's and I use my 50% off coupons. It is wonderful yarn, washable and priced right. I buy Patons Kroy sock yarn. It is right next to the acrylic sock yarn and priced only a dollar or two more. Your socks will last longer if you choose to spend a dollar or two more... $4.99 for Deborah Norville or $6.99 for Kroy....so... it's about spending more now, but your work will last longer. Both are machine washable.

I have a LYS about an hour away... I get to a few times a year. I also have one about 45 minutes away that I frequent about every other month or so. I also buy a lot of yarn online.

I make choices because I love knitting. I will choose to forgo a cup of coffee from my favorite coffee shop to spend an extra $2.00 on yarn. I haven't had my hair "done" in a salon in over 20 years.. have never had a facial, manicure, pedicure, etc. I don't wear make-up so save money there. I haven't eaten in a restaurant in several years. I have three children in college and one in private HS.. I am paying for ALL of their tuitions, room and board and send them "pin" money. I work hard for my money and try to be very careful about my spending.... IF it comes between a new outfit for me or new knitting needles... I am going to get MUCH more enjoyment from the needles. YOU can SAY you can't afford the couple of dollars more for LYS yarns, but how many knitters go out to dinner or lunch? A meal is gone in minutes. I will grab an apple and eat it on the way to the LYS where I will spend my "entertainment money".... I will enjoy the yarn for hours AND have something nice to have to give as a gift. It is NOT about money, but about choices and priorities. Knitting is a priority of MINE.. I realize that for many it is not... we are all different.

Well, I see I have written a book, yet again... obviously I am excited about knitting and sharing with everyone here on KP.

Many people will be happy using big box stores their entire knitting career and knitting the same type items their entire knitting career. 

I will be constantly searching out new techniques, fibers, tips, tools, and everything I can possibly learn regarding knitting.

Either way... as long as you are enjoying what you do and are happy with the results.... all good.


----------



## mt jane (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't find it easy to buy yarn. I agree that most LYS sell nice stuff but at very high prices which I certainly understand, I just cant afford. I like to knit with wool for reasons of durability and wearability, mostly I knit sweaters to be worn in harsh weather and vigorous activity and its been a few years since Ive been satisfied with what Ive found. From now on I will buy online from either the Green Mountain Spinnery or Bartlett yarns. LYS used to sell them but I guess they cant mark it up enough to stay in business, SAD


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I have bought most of my curent stash right here---from my KP pals. check out the Classified Section! :thumbup:


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

I buy yarn at my LYS when I can afford fancy yarn. Otherwise I get it A.C.Moore's, Michaels but online is the best especially KnittingWarehouse.com.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't have a lys anymore, so I buy mostly online. I love to buy from Webs, because they have a great selection, and they discount the price. I also enjoy Jimmy Beans, but they are a little more expensive.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

"If you feel that you can only use acrylics or big box yarns for EASE of care or AFFORDABILITY... I will tell you that you are dead wrong and are greatly missing the boat! We have a wide variety of superwash wools, wool blends, natural fibers which are easy care and sooo many other options. We have the internet with thousands of online retailers who are competing for our business and offering low prices on all types of fibers. When acrylic first became popular in the 60's... that was the ONLY choice for affordability and ease of care. We have come a LONG WAY since the 60's and if you think you don't have a choice, you are misinformed."

Amy, I love reading your opinions and usually agree with you. However, I can not agree that I can buy a good, wool blend sock yarn from my LYS or online at prices that compete with some of the sock yarns at the Big Box Stores. KnitPicks sells a nice sock yarn under their brand for a reasonable price, but they could be compared to a BIg Box Store. They sell in large quantities and this does allow them to lower their prices. But then you have to factor in shipping (or make a large minimum purchase for free shipping). I am not usually a big fan of the Big Box Stores, but there is something to be said for AFFORDABILITY. And for just dropping in to a store and buying just enough yarn for one pair of socks.
As for acrylic yarns, it has it's place. I do not care to use it for socks, but that is me. I also do not care for cotton for socks. But a good wool/nylon blend at a fabulous price for a pair of socks? I am a happy camper.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I buy yarn wherever I go because I'm a yarnaholic!! (Can we organize a meeting for us cause I know my fellow imbibers are out there) I buy yarn at my LYS, for synthetics almost always Michaels and then WalMart and ebay and I have LOVED every yarn I ever bought on etsy. Yes, they are pricey but the yarn is beautiful and if it takes you 3 months plus to knit a lace shawl, $30 is actually not that bad. (or that's what I tell myself.)


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I have had a lot of fun shopping online. I have purchased from yarnparadise in Turkey, Knit Picks, Little Knits (my favorite) and recently bought some hat kits from Elann (on sale!). I live in a warm climate so wool is really not appropriate most of the time so I buy a lot of acryllic and cotton. I am attracted to silk...I'm working up to it. I do buy from Joanns and from Wall Mart. You can't beat the price if you're buying Simply Soft for a baby gift or something like that, but I am finding I can get higher quality at a similarly low price if I shop clearance online.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

There are no LYS in the immediate area so I usually buy my yarn from Walmart or JoAnn's.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Pudgypooh said:


> "If you feel that you can only use acrylics or big box yarns for EASE of care or AFFORDABILITY... I will tell you that you are dead wrong and are greatly missing the boat! We have a wide variety of superwash wools, wool blends, natural fibers which are easy care and sooo many other options. We have the internet with thousands of online retailers who are competing for our business and offering low prices on all types of fibers. When acrylic first became popular in the 60's... that was the ONLY choice for affordability and ease of care. We have come a LONG WAY since the 60's and if you think you don't have a choice, you are misinformed."
> 
> Amy, I love reading your opinions and usually agree with you. However, I can not agree that I can buy a good, wool blend sock yarn from my LYS or online at prices that compete with some of the sock yarns at the Big Box Stores. KnitPicks sells a nice sock yarn under their brand for a reasonable price, but they could be compared to a BIg Box Store. They sell in large quantities and this does allow them to lower their prices. But then you have to factor in shipping (or make a large minimum purchase for free shipping). I am not usually a big fan of the Big Box Stores, but there is something to be said for AFFORDABILITY. And for just dropping in to a store and buying just enough yarn for one pair of socks.
> As for acrylic yarns, it has it's place. I do not care to use it for socks, but that is me. I also do not care for cotton for socks. But a good wool/nylon blend at a fabulous price for a pair of socks? I am a happy camper.


If you read through my entire book that I have written... LOL I said that I use Kroy sock yarn from Joann's... It is right next to the acrylic sock yarn and is only a dollar or two more. I think that the Patons Kroy IS a good, wool sock yarn. I recently saw that Joann's had several discontinued colors. I bought up all the bins at $1.99 each! I am totally ALL about saving money.... I just know that my wool socks will last many times longer than acrylic. I want my hard work to last... so I will spend a dollar or two more for wool sock yarn.... BUT most of the time you don't have to... I bought enough of the $1.99 sock yarn to last me a year (or much longer)!!!!

I am not knocking the Big Box stores... I use my Joann's coupons all the time to buy Patons DK superwash... my go-to favorite right now.

My point is IF you think that you can only use Red Heart Super Saver or other 100% acrylic yarns if you want ease of care and affordability... you are misinformed.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I have purchased most of my yarn from the website DBNY,they have discontinued or stores that close, or they liquidate. I have gotten luxury yarn for just a few dollars, not like the stores. The have certain bargains listed every day, and their Bargain Basement is so cheap! You can buy box lots, cones, needles, books even quilting, needlework. I have occasionally bought a little at Hobby Lobby. The yarn shop in Bowling Green is very expensive and only have a sale once a year. So I have become a yarn slob because I can get good yarn for same price for Walmart Acrylic yarn which I dont like.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I have ordered from Mary Maxim, Smileys, and have had very good luck with Ebay. We don't have a LYS near us so sometimes its Michael's or even Big Lots. 

I am allergic to wool so I am limited to synthetics or cotton. I also have more yarn stockpiled (hoarded) that will last two lifetimes.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

KPers. A "snob" is someone that LOOKS DOWN on OTHERS for their choices. Webster's Dictionary.....

Definition of SNOB
1
British : cobbler 
2
: one who blatantly imitates, fawningly admires, or vulgarly seeks association with those regarded as social superiors 
3
a : one who tends to rebuff, avoid, or ignore those regarded as inferior 

b : one who has an offensive air of superiority in matters of knowledge or taste 


If you enjoy working with finer yarns... you are not a snob... UNLESS you are looking down on those that don't choose to make the same choices you do.

I LOVE using all types of fibers and yarns and love experimenting with different blends and ALL different types of yarns.

I prefer the "finer" yarns. I am NOT a snob, however because I do NOT look down on others for their choices. What ever makes you happy makes me happy.

BTW... I am not on board with the notion that you "get what you pay for". I have tried some expensive brands that were simply intolerable to knit with. Noro is one VERY highly priced yarn that I bought twice (once to try and once to give it a "second chance" to be fair) and will never, ever use or buy again. They MAY have nice colors, but the yarn is very poor quality.... straw and grass in it.. likely from the sheeps bedding (not properly cleaned, yuck!), thick and thin where it shouldn't be... full of knots... and the colors are not evenly distributed. I bought a skein of yellows and orange colors and there was a huge run of black in the middle.... poor quality product at a ridiculous price. I think many knitters who knit with Noro are looking for a "status symbol"... I do not subscribe to that notion.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Florida Faye said:


> I have ordered from Mary Maxim, Smileys, and have had very good luck with Ebay. We don't have a LYS near us so sometimes its Michael's or even Big Lots.
> 
> I am allergic to wool so I am limited to synthetics or cotton. I also have more yarn stockpiled (hoarded) that will last two lifetimes.


You are not limited, Florida Faye.... There are sooo many alternatives that you haven't explored... Alpaca being just one.... linen, silk, bamboo to name a few! How about Camel or Bison wool? I can go on all day......You have literally hundreds of options! There are sooo many more alternatives to wool than just cotton or acrylic.....


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

If I am looking for Vintage Yarn I shop Ebay...but if I hit a great on-line sale at Jo-Annes...I go for it...Like recently I hit a great Sale on Baernat fingering yarn...all on sale for a ridiculous price and then found a coupon for free S&H on-line...I used knit-picks recently for Bamboo Ice yarn/thread as their prices beat everyone. I guess what I am saying--I shop around for the best deals..


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

I mostly buy from Elann.com because of the great prices but will also go to my LYS for precise items, for finishing a project for example. i find that on line stores are more affordable but LYS more fun and interactive. i like both really.


----------



## litlsprite (Jul 21, 2012)

I live in Alberta, Canada and we do not have an LYS in my town. For me, it depends on the project. For acrylics, I go to a LYS which is 1/2 hour out of town. For my lace shawls, I buy online from Drops, Webs, Heirloom Knitting, etc. I also like to take a chance on the small independents that I find online and have purchased some beautiful one of a kind colors from them. As for Michaels, phhttt...not only do they not know anything about knitting but their ridiculous coupon program drives everyone here absolutely insane. It seems like the coupons are good for whatever you're NOT purchasing. Not to mention the line up of unhappy shoppers waiting for the cashier to explain again and again why their coupon doesn't apply. They have lost my business over a couple of bucks.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

No LYS. Would not buy from Walmart; in our store Red Heart dominates and I don't care for it. Michaels and Hobby Lobby never have enough brand choices/colors. 
I buy from Knitting Warehouse, on line. :thumbup:


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
I mostly buy yarn in Michael's & Joann's, although I've ordered some from KnitPicks. I don't like ordering yarn online since I like to touch the yarn & see what the colors look like, but I've had good luck with KnitPicks so far. Most of my yarn comes in skeins, with just a couple of hanks from KnitPicks (even KnitPicks sells yarn in skeins), so in my experience, yarn comes in skeins. I never even knew they were available in hanks until I started hearing about them on KP. Then, I looked online & saw yarn sold in hanks - and I couldn't believe the prices! I have a hard time justifying spending $5 on a 50 gr ball of yarn, but there are yarns available for well over $30 for a 50 gr ball! Who pays that?? 50 gr could get you, what, 1/10 of a sweater? So effectively you're paying $300+ per sweater? No way! I've been told that more affordable options are out there... I don't know of any LYS closer than Web's in Northampton, which is about 30-40 mins. from here. I haven't been there yet (I've only been knitting since Dec.), but I'm told it's an awesome place. I'm looking forward to taking the trip, but I think I need to wait until I need a bunch of yarn or have a bunch of projects in mind... 
So, there you have it: Almost 100% of the yarn I've seen comes in skeins, not in hanks, although people tell me that's not the case. People do seem to be yarn snobs. I agree that nice projects require nice-quality yarn. However, I do not agree when it comes to giving gifts to children... for the most part, if it's something that will be played with or worn by children, it needs to be made of something durable & easy to clean. This isn't the case with most items made of things like wool. Even for myself, "dry clean only" does not exist. It's a huge waste of time & money & frankly I'm not convinced it gets the dirt, sweat, etc. out. I wash everything, even the things that tell me not to. With a certain amount of care, even those items can be washed & survive quite nicely.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Our LYS is more of a novelty shop, so I don't buy there. I don't understand the snobbishness implied in denigrating those who buy at Walmart or Hobby Lobby. I like their yarns. They work up nicely, and are easily cared for (a plus in my book). What more can you ask for? I don't buy on line, because I want to feel it before I buy it, somewhat like the woman who has to brush her hand over a fabric before she decides whether or not to buy it. I have a friend who likes novelty yarns. They're OK, just not for me.


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a wonderful LYS, called Webs. I buy most of my yarn there. And although they have many lovely, very expensive yarns they also have a sale section and some reasonably priced yarns. I also buy online, from Knit Picka, occasionally. I buy some acrylic blends at JoAnn or Michaels when they are on sale. I generally use only natural fibers, so JoAnn and Michaels are not helpful there. I'm Lear ing that the newer acrylic, which are used for baby sweaters and blankets and toys, are much nicer than when I first learned to knit 50+ years ago.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

There are FOUR LYSs where I live. I have a favorite LYS, so I buy a lot of my yarn from them. I definitely check out the sale bin when I go to my LYS and find great things there. What I really like about my LYSO is that she has yarn in ALL price ranges, so that you can buy the most affordable all the way up to what I consider unaffordable.

I also buy yarn at a yarn store in Apalachicola, Florida, when I go to the beach. This is about seventy miles southwest of where I live. I like to support local businesses.

While WalMart had Lion Brand "Amazing" on sale, I admit that I went over there and purchased a TON of the yarn. This is the first time I've ever bought anything at this WalMart, which has been in existence for a number of years.

I also buy yarn online. Some of my favorites are elann.com, Grand River Yarns (in Canada), Smiley's, Yarn Paradise. They all have excellent prices.

I think that, if you look around, you can find excellent-quality yarns at excellent prices.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> KPers. A "snob" is someone that LOOKS DOWN on OTHERS for their choices. Webster's Dictionary.....
> 
> Definition of SNOB
> 1
> ...


Amy, I couldn't agree with you more!

I've purchased Noro several times--on sale--and I won't be buying it again. All the knots in it drove me absolutely crazy. Now, THERE'S an expensive yarn that definitely isn't worth the money. And I've knitted with inexpensive yarns that've given me wonderful results.

Thanks for talking about what a "snob" is and isn't. My feeling is like yours: You should knit with what you like and not look down on anyone for what he or she chooses to knit with. We're all different.

Hazel :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Yogandi, Please tell me the pattern you used for the sweater in your avatar. It's so cool! Amy, You're very cute and doing a great job with your hair and obviously your kids if they're in college! Nicely done mom. I buy from my LYS only if I'm desperate, 1 ball short or only need a few balls or its on sale. I usually get my yarn from Sally an, knit picks or drops websites. I've never had any disappointments with them and its affordable.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I buy from Webs (yarn.com) Universal yarn, Elann all on line and very good prices.
I know from the fiber content what a yarn will feel like. I do miss the tactile pleasure of touching a ball of yarn by shopping on line. Also, I find Webs yarns are darker than their pictures show (I have a calibrated monitor so I know I am seeing the colors pretty accurately) so I will not buy yarns that look dark in the picture already. I like medium and light colored yarns.

Locally Michaels is full of one or two balls of yarn, not enough to make anything, also their own brand of yarn that is the worst grade sand paper acrylic, (loops and threads or some name like that) and all their yarns can be had from Smileys at a cheaper price. Hobby Lobby has a better selection and more balls out but they are about 45 miles one way. JoAnne in my neighborhood has the same selection limit as Michaels. My LYS is very nice, and stocks a good selection, has quality acrylics but somehow, it is easier to go on line or take advantage of some of the mailings of sales I get from Webs or Elann. Universal yarn has high quality acrylic yarns that are soft so those are the ones for kiddie gifts.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> KPers. A "snob" is someone that LOOKS DOWN on OTHERS for their choices. Webster's Dictionary.....
> 
> Definition of SNOB
> 1
> ...


Snob = cobbler? Which type - the shoe type or the apple or blueberry type (I like that type)?  
Then again, if it means the shoe type, technically all cobblers look down on their work... so does everyone else... 
There are definitely yarn snobs... You know the ones, they're very happy to tell you they made a baby's christening outfit out of some alpaca/silk/gold blend that's an absurd price... and then seem to be surprised that anyone would use a more practical fiber for that garment. There are times when the high-end fiber choice makes sense & times when it doesn't and snobs can't seem to tell the difference, that's all. I love cashmere, although I can only wear it next to my skin either for short periods of time or if it's blended with silk or cotton. I have cashmere/cotton blend socks (not hand-knit) that I absolutely adore & don't mind paying a little more for (not a lot more - coupons are great), but I wouldn't wear them at this time of the year (it's way too hot out & it's only 80, not 100 like last week)... this time of year is for a higher blend of cotton. It's about practicality, not about using high-end materials & I have run across some people who haven't figured that out. They think expensive = better. I've seem some very expensive clothes that were poorly made or were made of fibers which were high-end, but were so poorly used that the item of clothing was ridiculous. There's a reason why my family calls Neiman Marcus, Needless Markup. 
You seem to know what you're doing, given the huge range of yarns & projects I've heard you talk about. Please keep it up! Practical advice is awesome for us newbies.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

It has been always good quality and the texture comes from the fiber content so that is the first thing I read. I also look for the country of origin. Italy, Romania, Turkey make good quality yarns, and the latter two are inexpensive while Italy is more pricey.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

past said:


> I live and travel full time in the US. We live in our RV and move about every 5-6 months. First thing I do when we get to an area is hunt to see if any LYS. I have found some wonderful LYS and some "doozies". I have purchased online when no other options or if I need a lot like when I made my daughter's wedding gift and needed 90 balls of size 3 crochet cotton in Bridal White. When no other choices are available I hit the local Walmart (which so often is limited in color selection) Hobby Lobby (if one within an hours drive which is rare), Joanne Fabric (which most stores have large selection of yarns, but not always close to where I'm camped) and Michael's (which is sometimes as easy to find as a Walmart).
> I have been in LYS which carry nothing but the big store brands like Lion, Bernat, Caron, Red Heart and some that carry yarns which are local spun. I was in one LYS shop someplace that had a room full of international yarns. Some of the yarns she had coming out of Mexico were fabulous in texture and color. When we stopped at that store we were just passing through on our way to a campground job. If it had been closer I would have gone back and bought some of the Mexican yarns, but since we were traveling and I already was exceeding the weight limit for my yarn at the time I had to pass it by. I hate going to a LYS and not being able to take something home with me, but we do have to watch our weight. We've never been pulled over and asked to weigh in, but if we did I'm sure we'd be fined.


Just curious: do you have mail delivered to the campground? How does that work? We just got a small camper and are taking a 3-4 week trip in February. Our daughter is in Phoenix, and the other here. The one here can send it to Phoenix, where we will be, but, for 3 weeks it won't be a big a deal. How do you handle long term stuff. Sounds like a great life!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Walmart Acmoore and Michaels.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW, I think I will move to Louisville, KY. That is really funny as last night I had a dream that I moved to KY. lol. Wish I had something, anything close to home.



DollieD said:


> I have said before, I must be a very fortunate knitter.
> Within 15-20 minutes of my home, I have: Tuesday Morning(s, more than 1), Hobby Lobby, JoAnns (s), Michaels (s), 2-3 LYS, Walmart(s), Aldi, Dee's, (a local craft store) Ben Franklin (craft store), and sadly, I have possibly missed mentioning someone!
> I also buy online from various avenues. I have shopped at these at any given period of time; sometimes just a stroll-through to inspire me, of yet, one more thing I need to knit! I wish all of you had as many resources as I have! Louisville is not that huge of a city....but we love it here!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I didn't know that they would send sample cards. That is great information! Thanks for sharing!



vancat said:
 

> Here in London, believe it or not, there are hardly any LYS. A couple of department stores have a yarn department,in the centre of town, so I buy all my yarn on line. Most suppliers will send a sample card so you can examine the yarn before buying.


----------



## marymo4 (Apr 12, 2013)

I am lucky enough to work one day a week at my LYS (which is owned by one of my best friends from high school), which means I get a great discount! I do buy most of my yarn there; I get to decide every day I work which yarn to discount 40%, as she is trying to clean out her bins a bit. I do buy from Wal-Mart too. I found one-pound baby soft yarn for $5 last week and picked up a couple of white and blue. I made a baby blanket (my first) with Berracco Comfort DK and Lion Brand Baby Soft and it turned out beautiful.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

My current LYS is Knitnanny here on KP. I have purchased some absolutely beautiful yarns from her, different brands, weight, etc. She is a wonderful woman and I have never been disappointed with any of my purchases from her. 

My other LYS is Knit Picks. They have the most luscious yarns for wicked prices with no sales tax and free shipping for orders over $50. One of my favorite things to do is to buy their kits when they are 30-50% off - I have accumulated some of my favorite yarns that were not on sale by purchasing the kit and using the yarn for other projects. Sometimes I will even buy two of the same kits and actually knit one kit and use the yarn in the other kit for something else. Their website is easy to maneuver, written descriptions are fun and informative, and their customer service cannot be beat. If I have any questions all I have to do is pick up the phone and call - all of their employees are amazingly helpful and know their stuff. I have purchased everything from their cashmere blend yarns for special gifts to their acrylics to knit toys for my grandchildren. My current favorite yarn is their stroll yarn which is perfect for making socks. It also comes in a sport weight. It's less expensive than Patons Kroll and DK and much, much softer and cushiony. It's heaven to knit with and is also easy care - once blocked into the washer and dryer it goes - perfect for my grandchildren so their moms don't have to worry about how to care for them. I also love the Felici self striping yarns. They are easy to predict and easy to match stripes when knitting socks if I chose to do so. Don't ever hesitate to buy yarn from Knit Picks. My first purchase from them was a few balls of Chroma yarn when it was on sale (the Chroma worsted and fingering yarns are ridiculously gorgeous) and immediately fell in love. I have knit a pair of beautiful socks for less than $5 - $10 if I pay full price for a color I fell in love with that was not on sale. 

I'm not much for hand painted yarns - although beautiful when hanked, for me it's not worth dealing with color pooling which is a hit or miss thing and I don't like being disappointed in what the colors are doing in the middle of a project. Some people love them, but for me the unpredictability doesn't make it worth my time. I prefer the Kettle dyed yarns which have fabulous and rich colors and much better consistency. 

My absolute favorite yarn brand is Malabrigo merino which is a little spendy is still way less expensive than many others; (ie Madeline Tosh), but I scoop it up whenever I can, especially a discontinued color for a bargain price. It's well worth the splurge. It knits up into the best hats, cowls, shawls, mittens, anything for cold winters. I've been told by my recipients that it is very warm, yet so light and soft you forget you are wearing it. 

Between Knitnanny and Knit Picks and a few other places in between, I have enough yarn in my stash to last me two lifetimes; however, that doesn't stop me from continuing to add to it!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I have to chime in here on one thing. I am super blessed in that my husband will actually help me find a yarn store when we travel, and go with me. Then encourages me to choose something. He often prompts me to buy more yarn! Of course when we get home and looks at my stash, it's another issue! But, he does not fuss about the cost. I am really blessed there. To toot my own horn, yarn (and books) are really the only things I buy for myself. I don't get manis or pedis. I'm pretty frugal. Not so much on purpose, some times things just don't matter that much. With groceries I often buy the "store brand". Self employment was not easy when our children were growing up. Now, it's much easier, but I haven't changed my ways. 

I don't necessarily have a yarn "budget", and I am not boasting. Because maybe I need a self imposed one. But, I am trying harder to choose wisely, and have something in mind when I buy yarn. I saw some really pretty Red Heart Unforgettable when we were at WalMart. He told me it was pretty and to buy it. I told him not yet, because I don't have a use for it, but, next time I would. 

Meanwhile I want to find some ridiculously soft yarn to make HIM a Windward scarf, since they are unisex. I think I want charcoal gray. Or a very deep green. But, I'm off track. 

Yes, he doesn't fuss about what I spend on yarn, and try to be respectful and gauge my purchases.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

There is no LYS store near me. I have to travel to Bowling Green, KY for yarn. The yarn store there is so expensive, but there is a Hobby Lobby,Michaels, and Tuesday Morning. Again I buy from fellow Knitting Paradise gals and DBNY.


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

I get it from michaels,joans,and found store Tuesday morning that sold some yarn they had received from some place second hand.;goodwill,savers,estate sales,garage sales .THen I get alot free from needle pont group as it is for charities .Lot peole bring inyarn from their mothers stash or sisters stash or their stash and don't wanted or cannot do it anymore.I am from the usa.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

kmckinstry77, I think you and I are going to be good friends! I prefer blueberry cobbler. You can come to me for advice any time! Even if you don't ASK for advice, I will likely GIVE it anyways..... giggle, giggle.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Target in my part of Wisconsin doesn't care any yarn or fabric.
The only crafting supplies are seals and other items for scrapbooks.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Pudgypooh said:


> While I love the expensive, hand painted or dyed yarns, I have recently noticed something I found interesting. I picked up some Sensations yarn at Joann's for a total (after tax and using coupons) of $4.30 for TWO skeins. I went home and knit up my socks, and I LOVE them. This inexpensive yarn is superwash, feels great to the hand and is a lovely shade of blue. I am now buying more of this yarn for my socks. I no longer have a LYS close to me, so I buy from the internet. Usually The Loopy Ewe, Simply Socks or esty. But unless I am making a really special gift for a very special knitter, I think I will go for economy.


Did you have any problem with pilling? I used that yarn for a shawl and it pill badly? I wonder with socks that are washed often?


----------



## martyb (Apr 19, 2013)

Patterns usually name the yarn to use, so if I'm knitting that pattern, I try to find that kind or a close substitute. In addition I love all the yarns offered online at Webs or Knit Picks or other online places. I only buy on sale, and have found some great yarns at reasonable prices. This takes patience. Good luck!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't afford to buy from my lys often but do love to shop there. I buy sales and clearance from anywhere. I shop online too. Sometimes Big Lots has some yarn that is good. I love to see what Tuesday Mornings has from time to time. I have too much yarn and yet not enough.


----------



## renobea (Mar 10, 2013)

I live in the Reno, Nevada area and buy my yarn at Jimmy Beans. They also offer internet sales. They provide good service and have nice quality yarn.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Everywhere I can!


----------



## tonysluv (Feb 3, 2013)

I have been known to buy yarn in Michaels...Walmart....online at Jimmy Beans Wool...Northern Threads....Fabulous Yarns...Amazon.com...and direct from maker...Lions Brand Yarn ...and their outlet here close to my home...Cascade....actually it's WHEREVER I find the BEST PRICE for what I need...simple...


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I use my LYS for some things but I buy a lot in line through JoAnns ( there are sales on the site almost every day and they carry all kinds, Michaels and of course my favorite Knit Picks.


----------



## Bunny10 (Dec 8, 2012)

books said:


> No LYS in the local area, limits me to Wal-Mart, which I despise, or Michael's, where no one seems to know a thing about knitting. I tend to buy yarn from Good Will or E Bay and am usually pretty happy with what I can find.


Most LYS have gone out of business in my area. I have to resort to Michael's or Walmart (which I also dispise). You are so right when you say no one at Michael's knows anything about the stock. We are getting a Joann's shortly. Hope that helps.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I apologize if I misunderstood your post. :O(


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> Hi, First I would like to state: LOL, This post is NOT intended to start a war, I am just curious where most of those on KP purchase their yarn and how many of us have LYS close enough to utilize. And your thoughts on the subject. As I have been reading the many posts on here I have noticed some people state that they only buy yarn at their LYS and not in "Big box stores" such as WalMart, JoAnn's or Hobby Lobby. Another statement that is interesting to me is that they also state they believe most yarns purchased in the US are done in "Hanks". I think the majority of the yarn is sold in the "Big box stores" and comes in skeins, What do you think? I personally don't believe these to be true statements of the "majority"of those buying yarn but rather it is more likely true for those that have LYS close by and available to them(which many of us don't have). I tend to think of some knitters as Yarn snobs as well and only buy high dollar yarn where most of us can't afford to do this. Not that we wouldn't like to, lol.


My local LYS is to expensive. I usually buy my yarn at either Michaels, Joannes, Walmart or online when specials run ex. Mary Maxim.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I buy my thread at A.C. Moores and Wal-Mart


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

Excellent question I think!

I primarily buy yarn at my wonderful LYS. That being said, if I want something that my LYS does not carry than I do shop online. I enjoy some hand dyed yarns from Etsy, and I also shop at several other, excellent, on line shops when I am looking for a brand that is more difficult to find.

I do not buy from 'big box' stores simply because they do offer what I am interested in working with and I live a long way from the mainland and 'big box' stores.

I live in a small rural community, and I prefer to shop locally and support local businesses. Most thankfully, my LYS sells the brands of yarn that I like the most. The owner and I have similar tastes so that works out very well and I have a vested interest in supporting the shop!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

I buy my yarn where ever I can find the yarn that I like for the specific project that I am working on. This includes my Local Yarn Shops, AC Moore, Joanne Fabrics, Michaels, Big Lots, and once in awhile I find yarn at the Goodwill. I wish I had a Hobby Lobby in my area as I love their cotton yarn.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Can you tell the LYS store to open a store in Scottsville, KY. We need one here. We are a rural community also, but really could benefit from one here.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

julietinboots said:


> I can't afford to buy from my lys often but do love to shop there. I buy sales and clearance from anywhere. I shop online too. Sometimes Big Lots has some yarn that is good. I love to see what Tuesday Mornings has from time to time. I have too much yarn and yet not enough.


Too much yarn and yet not enough is so true!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I think we have learned quite a bit from each other on this topic. I know I will now ask for sample cards when they are available. I also learned we are all pretty much alike in our thinking and our knitting practices. Until I started making the "huggable bears" I had not used "commercial" yarn in over 25 years as I am a spinner. I hold a master's certificate in multiple fiber categories so I always had wonderful fibers available when ever I wanted a special yarn. I had always considered my self a "Yarn Snob", lol, until Amy posted her definition so I guess I am not as I don't look down on others, so according to her definition I am not a Snob even though I like my luxury fibers. I also use the acrylics when making something that is durable and will be used by children (easy wash and dry). Personally, I do not like super wash at all. Thanks for sharing all your wonderful information.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> kmckinstry77, I think you and I are going to be good friends! I prefer blueberry cobbler. You can come to me for advice any time! Even if you don't ASK for advice, I will likely GIVE it anyways..... giggle, giggle.


Oh, absolutely - blueberry cobbler can be quite superior to apple cobbler, in the right hands.  If you come to western Mass for the Big E in Sept., go to the Maine building. Most people go to the Maine state building for the baked potatoes or the lobster... I go there for their fabulous can't-be-beat blueberry cobbler. They even have a no-sugar-added option which is unbelievably good.  (They can also put ice cream on it, which kind of defeats the no-sugar-added, but it's so good). 
No problem. I give advice, too... it's kind of a hazard of being a teacher/tutor. I'm essentially "mom" to around 120 new students each semester. All too often I get the scared college freshmen... and I get a lot of students who are thinking of becoming teachers... It's my job to make sure my students get enough skills & knowledge from my classes that they can go & apply them elsewhere... or at the very least I have to make sure they don't fear science so much they scare their eventual students. It's a hilarious position for me to be in considering I'm 35 & look like I'm about 15... and I don't have any kids of my own (I'm not interested in raising any, really... Merrill's enough for me - that's her picture to the left). So yeah, lots of "free advice" here, too.  
I picked up some Paton's Kroy sock yarn (washable wool/nylon), some Serenity Garden Yarn (it's 100% dralon microfiber - I'm hoping that's tough enough to make good socks), and some Loops & Threads Luxury sock yarn (merino/nylon/cashmere). All of these are, I'm happy to say, sold at Michael's & fell nicely within coupon parameters. Once my 40" circulars (which are not sold at Michael's & honestly I don't like the inflexibility of the Boye's cables - so I'm getting them from KnitPicks) arrive, I'm going to sit down with these & Melissa Morgan-Oakes' "Toe-up Two-at-a-time socks" book & embark on a sock-making experiment. Any thoughts? Obviously those things labeled "sock yarn" should be fine, but I'm wondering what the Serenity yarn will do. I have a feeling that microfiber will probably be fine for socks... my experience with microfiber fabric in sewing tells me that it's both soft & durable (highly prized qualities for me). I'm wondering if the Paton's Kroy yarn will be too itchy for my feet (I don't do wool so well, but it's washable wool mixed with nylon - so I'm going to try it).


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I buy yarn wherever I can find what I need at an affordable price. My nearest LYS is 25 miles away. I have shopped there but I can't afford it very often. The nearest store to me would be Micheal's but the best I can say for them is disappointing. That leaves me with Jo-Ann's and Walmart. I have been buying on line lately with good results from different venders.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Always a good subject and there is no right or wrong answer just our preferences. 

Here's mine: I buy anywhere there is yarn except walmart (some of you don't have that option, sorry). At garage sales (some call it tag sales) and estate sales I have found lovely cashmere, silk, raw silk, wools of all kinds--some in UFOs which I unravel and let relax before using. There are many LYSs close by me with many more within 100 mile radius--you always learn something new at shops. The big box stores do offer some very nice yarns for practical knitting and my favorites are Joanne's and Michaels, both nice and close by, they are easy to shop and many times coupons offer big discounts. I know that in the UK Aldi's sells yarn but on second thought it doesn't appeal to me buying at a place that sells foods but it's all of what you are comfortable with--I do, however, buy all their "hard" goods like a ladder, garden cart and shelving as well as food--they have the best chocolate and you need chocolate whilst knitting. 

Another place were I find hand spun yarns is at a local Farmer's market, I know they sell food, but it is outdoors and bustling with cheery noises and the spinner herself sells the yarn so talking is part of the enjoyment of buying yarn here. 

And lastly---the internet!! I buy through shops around the world, well the UK, Norway, Iceland, New Zealand, China and Canada so far and I have purchased fabric from Ireland and India. It can be ebay, Ravelry, Knitpics, Webs or Classic Elite, Elan---well the list goes on and on. Shopping around gets you good prices and, if focusing on a particular yarn or project, you can find it somewhere.

I haven't yet bought from a KP member but hope to if the right yarns "pops up".


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

live to far out,internet


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

kmangal16 said:


> I find the LYS very expensive, so if I'm out of my area and see yarns on offer, I can't resist buying them. Most of the time however, I buy yarn online from Yarn Paradise in Turkey. I have purchased lots of yarn from them and have always been pleased with my purchase. Also, I order one day and receive my lovely package the following day.
> 
> I can highly recommend Ice Yarns from Yarn Paradise.


I have purchased Ice yarn from Yarn Paradise twice and was pleased both times. And it arrived faster than from some US suppliers I have shopped with.

Being American, I would like to "buy American" but I am retired so I have to shop where I can afford.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

I buy wherever I can find what I want, often Joann, Hancocks, Hobby Lobby. Michaels just opened a new store in my area and the yarn selection is beautiful, but, like everyone else, no fingerling weight-- wonder why. Only place i've found fingerling is ebay or Mary Maxim catalog.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I buy wherever I see something and the price is right. There are a number of local yarn stores as well as Joann Fabrics, Michaels, Hobby Lobby, Wal-Mart. I've been very happy with my online purchases as well.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Flutter-by said:


> I have just started buying yarn on eBay. Who or what company do you buy from?? Is there anything I should be aware of?? Thanks


bed bugs..cigarette smoke..stinky yarn...over priced..and size of skein...I bought what I thought was 4 oz. and it turned out to be 2 ounce...just make sure you read all the description...I only buy now from known companies....joann's ,Wal-Mart..hobby lobby and did give yarn paradise a try..hated scarf yarn but love the baby yarn...


----------



## lakecountry (Jul 15, 2013)

ChrisB said:


> I buy wherever I can find what I want, often Joann, Hancocks, Hobby Lobby. Michaels just opened a new store in my area and the yarn selection is beautiful, but, like everyone else, no fingerling weight-- wonder why. Only place i've found fingerling is ebay or Mary Maxim catalog.


Elann has lots of fingering


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

I buy expensive and cheap. Anywhere I find it. Sometimes Yarn is given to me. Jan


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

I own a wool shop ..... spoiled for choice.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I order online mainly from yarn paradise....very good selection and really cheap I'm in the uk and it takes 2 days to arrive from turkey


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> Hi, First I would like to state: LOL, This post is NOT intended to start a war, I am just curious where most of those on KP purchase their yarn and how many of us have LYS close enough to utilize. And your thoughts on the subject. As I have been reading the many posts on here I have noticed some people state that they only buy yarn at their LYS and not in "Big box stores" such as WalMart, JoAnn's or Hobby Lobby. Another statement that is interesting to me is that they also state they believe most yarns purchased in the US are done in "Hanks". I think the majority of the yarn is sold in the "Big box stores" and comes in skeins, What do you think? I personally don't believe these to be true statements of the "majority"of those buying yarn but rather it is more likely true for those that have LYS close by and available to them(which many of us don't have). I tend to think of some knitters as Yarn snobs as well and only buy high dollar yarn where most of us can't afford to do this. Not that we wouldn't like to, lol.


I buy yarn at JoAnns, Hobby Lobby, Michael's and WalMart when I find something I like especially my crochet thread. The yarns I purchase at these stores are for general items that can be washed, i.e., charity gifts, baby items etc.

I also have 3 Local Yarn Shops very close to my home that I frequent when I want something special in the way of yarn, i.e. better quality for a special item.

Ann


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

A shorter answer might be where I don't buy yarn! Yes you can run into problems with some Ebay sellers but my experiences have always been positive. I've found some fantastic one of a kind hand spun yarns on Ebay and Etsy. I'll hit yarn shops near and far and I've also found a couple of Goodwill shop deals...the best being 12 brand new skeins of very high quality yarn for under $5.00. That was a matter of being in the right place at t he right time though. 

I have favored on line retailers and just the other day several of us were discussing Knit Crate (on line retailer of curated yarn boxes/kits).


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> bed bugs..cigarette smoke..stinky yarn...over priced..and size of skein...I bought what I thought was 4 oz. and it turned out to be 2 ounce...just make sure you read all the description...I only buy now from known companies....joann's ,Wal-Mart..hobby lobby and did give yarn paradise a try..hated scarf yarn but love the baby yarn...


When you buy on E-bay it is important to ask questions.
Most reputable sellers will state if yarn comes from a non smoking and/or no pet home. If that statement is missing be sure to ask!
Havent had any with bugs but then I tend to buy from sellers I consider reputable who want to make sure I am happy. Bad review are not something they take lightly.
I have gotten such great yarn on E-bay that I would not have been able to afford otherwise.
I try my best not to buy anything from Walmart. I refuse to put another cent in the Walton treasury and I hate the way they treat employees. Not to mention the fact that they are putting smaller stores out of business.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

We have a LYS, which is about 25 miles away, as is the JoAnn's. I bought some sock yarn from LYS years back, but haven't really bought any yarn from them since. Not that it doesn't have wonderful yarn - they do. I just can't afford it! When I was knitting lace, I bought the thread (crochet cotten) from JoAnn's and Michaels because the LYS didn't carry what I wanted. I've bought a few needles and such from the LYS and JoAnn's, but for the most part, I order my yarn on the internet when I become aware of a really good sale (or what seems to be a really good sale at the time), and I also order my needles the same way. I've tried buying my needles locally, but the selection is poor - either wrong size or length or icky. The yarn I buy seems to always be in skeins (or is it hanks?) - the long twisted thing that needs to be wound into a ball of some sort.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

GWYNETH LLOYD said:


> I own a wool shop ..... spoiled for choice.


Wow, that is great. I used to own one too, but mainly only sold my own Angora Yarns from our own rabbits which we had made in NZ just exclusively for ourselves. I did carry a small amount of possum/ merino yarn as well as a bit of alpaca/silk and hand spun yarns as well. I still have quite a quantity of these yarns and sell from my web page but mainly just to NZers


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! I love Angora but finding it here at an affordable price can be a chore. I've taken to using localharvest.org , Etsy, and Ebay to find spinners of this lovely fiber. 

There's really nothing else like it and it has fond memories from me too. My father retired wh en I was in my early teens so we moved from Long Island to Michigan (to be closer to my older sister and her husband). My parents rented a home as they were building one..and Mom found 3 cones of pure Angora yarn, in a closet of that rented home. Oh boy did we put that yarn to good use too. We knitted and crocheted hats, scarves and mittens, we added a strand of lightweight, merino yarn and knitted sweaters and vests too.

I remember more than a few really good snowball fights in the parking lot of the high school I went to. The palms of my Angora mittens felted in time and wow could I pack some killer snowballs with them!

In my later teens my mother had her second bout of cancer...so my sister and I used some of that wonderful yarn to make Mom some hats.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

books said:


> No LYS in the local area, limits me to Wal-Mart, which I despise, or Michael's, where no one seems to know a thing about knitting. I tend to buy yarn from Good Will or E Bay and am usually pretty happy with what I can find.


In addition there is Monterrey yarn in Ledgeview.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am NOT a fan of walmart. First of all they are a discount department store NOT a yarn shop. As for how they treat their employees - no one is forced to work for them but I resent the fact that their "volume" buying allows them to force small retailers out of business with low pricing....so personally I avoid them at all costs. They don't carry quality yarns anyway. What they do carry is Acrylic yarns made from petrochemicals and that bothers me. 

Furthermore the "Super" Walmarts carry foods that are NOT GMO free..their meats come from feed lots, where the animals are fed GMO corn, they carry "Beet Sugar" which is another GMO crop...oh don't even get me started. Cheap yes..good, NOT on your life. 

For those who say that Walmart is all they can afford...I can't afford to put my health and welfare in the hands of Walmart!


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Janina said:


> I use to buy almost always (98% of the time) at Zellers. But now that it is closed there are only about 3 places to buy it. At a store that sell clothes, nice choices, at a fabric store, not much choices and at my craft store, but there it is expensive. There are other stores but pretty far and there is one in particular that moved from near to much further very expensive wools and yarns mostly from Italy, Germany and all those beautiful places.
> 
> I was thinking of ordering from Knitpicks, they seem to have nice yarn and the prices are reasonable and they have such nice colours.
> 
> Where my Zellers used to be, a Target is being built (opening in Fall). It will be huge because of all the surrounding stores they have taken over. Hope they have nice yarn. Anyone from the states know if they have nice yarn? :?


Target doesn't carry yarn or any craft supplies, at least in the states.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> WOW! I love Angora but finding it here at an affordable price can be a chore. I've taken to using localharvest.org , Etsy, and Ebay to find spinners of this lovely fiber.
> 
> There's really nothing else like it and it has fond memories from me too. My father retired wh en I was in my early teens so we moved from Long Island to Michigan (to be closer to my older sister and her husband). My parents rented a home as they were building one..and Mom found 3 cones of pure Angora yarn, in a closet of that rented home. Oh boy did we put that yarn to good use too. We knitted and crocheted hats, scarves and mittens, we added a strand of lightweight, merino yarn and knitted sweaters and vests too.
> 
> ...


I have knitted quite a few chemo hats in Angora for people and they love them because of the softness and they don't irritate the tender skin on their heads. Here are a couple of hand spun, hand dyed hanks I've done in the last week or so.


----------



## cookieknits (Jan 11, 2012)

I live in an area with multiple LYS, a Michael's, a Joann's Superstore, several Walmart stores and a Hobby Lobby. However, I do not agree with the "politics" of those who own Hobby Lobby, so I will not shop there anymore. I also buy yarn at the "Stitches" conference, which has more than enough yarn to break the bank.

Because I don't wear or work with wool very often, I knit with whatever is right for the project, from washable/dryable acrylics for toddler sweaters to linen, rayon and silk for projects that I will wear.

Sometimes I order yarn online and sometimes buy it on ebay.

For charity knitting, my LY stores sometimes get donations.

There are so many choices for yarn and needles. Just buy what you can afford and your projects will be a source of pride.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

my lys is Ben Franklin in Monroe, WA. Their prices are very high compared to other stores so I buy a lot of yarn on line unless I happen to be going to Everett for something else then I will go to JoAnns or Michael's. Walmart is more than 40 miles away and that is just to far to go unless like Everett, I am going that way for something else.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

martyr said:


> I have bought yarn from everywhere! Lately, I have just found what may be the only LYS in NW Indiana - Spinnin Yarns. I am trying to buy local as much as I can after, a long decade of buying on-line - which I haven't stopped completely. I like to see and feel the yarn, talk to the owner, and other knitters about what to choose, and then if necessary order from the yarn catalogs - OOOOOOh it's so hard to choose when you see all the colors. So few stores will get all the colors. My LYS store owner is very good about suggesting easy care, and moderate price yarns. I like to use fabulous yarn for small gifts and personal items, but who wants to spend that much for a sweater of it! My son is getting a "Dude sweater" for his fortieth birthday and he is XL! Takes a whole lot of yarn. :mrgreen:


I bought some yarn in a thrift store near my dad's in Merrillville and it was labeled from an LYS in Highland..

We have several great LYS stores here in my area just south of Indianapolis.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I have gotten some great deals on line. I usually weigh the work going in to the project, who it is for, and if it needs to be easy care. Tend to make baby afghans in truly washable yarns. I splurge when making an item for my DD or DIL. IO also always buy "good" sock yarn.


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I notice you are from Green Bay area. Did you ever go to Patti's on Main St. Green Bay and in Appleton there is Iris on Hwy. 96.


Patti's would be ok except for the cigarette smoke 
that permeates the whole shop. I couldn't even look around because it was so overpowering.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

GWYNETH LLOYD said:


> I own a wool shop ..... spoiled for choice.


Be still my heart.....can I come live there....PLEASE

:lol:


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Suzeluvs2stix said:


> Patti's would be ok except for the cigarette smoke
> that permeates the whole shop. I couldn't even look around because it was so overpowering.


Since I'm going 'home' next month, I'll remember this and not visit that particular shop.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I am NOT a fan of walmart. First of all they are a discount department store NOT a yarn shop. As for how they treat their employees - no one is forced to work for them but I resent the fact that their "volume" buying allows them to force small retailers out of business with low pricing....so personally I avoid them at all costs. They don't carry quality yarns anyway. What they do carry is Acrylic yarns made from petrochemicals and that bothers me.
> 
> Furthermore the "Super" Walmarts carry foods that are NOT GMO free..their meats come from feed lots, where the animals are fed GMO corn, they carry "Beet Sugar" which is another GMO crop...oh don't even get me started. Cheap yes..good, NOT on your life.
> 
> For those who say that Walmart is all they can afford...I can't afford to put my health and welfare in the hands of Walmart!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I am from Nebraska, western end of the state. We have no yarn stors. We do have a WalMart but they carry very little yarn. we have a Joann's but they don't carry much yarn there either. I buy all of my yarn online. I have to agree though, most of the yarn I buy is in skeins. Oh and I almost forgot, Brown Sheep Company is a 10 minute drive from where I live but they don't sell much of their yarn in their store. It is easier to order it online, CRAZY!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I am from Nebraska, western end of the state. We have no yarn stors. We do have a WalMart but they carry very little yarn. we have a Joann's but they don't carry much yarn there either. I buy all of my yarn online. I have to agree though, most of the yarn I buy is in skeins. Oh and I almost forgot, Brown Sheep Company is a 10 minute drive from where I live but they don't sell much of their yarn in their store. It is easier to order it online, CRAZY!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I am from Nebraska, western end of the state. We have no yarn stors. We do have a WalMart but they carry very little yarn. we have a Joann's but they don't carry much yarn there either. I buy all of my yarn online. I have to agree though, most of the yarn I buy is in skeins. Oh and I almost forgot, Brown Sheep Company is a 10 minute drive from where I live but they don't sell much of their yarn in their store. It is easier to order it online, CRAZY!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

GroodleMom said:


> I try my best not to buy anything from Walmart. I refuse to put another cent in the Walton treasury and I hate the way they treat employees. Not to mention the fact that they are putting smaller stores out of business.


Well, as I explained in my previous post, if I did not buy yarn from Wal-Mart, I wouldn't be able to buy any yarn at all.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I buy at LYS,or Michaels, or Hobby Lobby, or WalMart, or on line. Wherever I can find what I want.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I buy wherever I find yarn that makes me feel good. Knitting is something I do for me. I enjoy the process of making the item and then it is a pleasure to give it to someone and see their joy. I understand how much work goes into the processing of natural fibers and I am sure the synthetics are quite involved too. If I can afford what I like I buy it and if I can't I don't. I too enjoy visiting with the LYS owners and other customers. I get some really good tips from them. I also made up my mind that I am not going to spend my time using trash yarn. And believe me, you can find trash yarn at all price levels.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I buy my yarn where I can get it cheap if I am knitting for charity as they want acrylic. For myself and family, if I am going to knit in wool I usually buy from Bendigo Woollen Mills when they send out their new range as it is then cheaper than it will be a couple of months later. Also I have bought via the internet if I see something that interests me and I can't buy it locally.


----------



## carolknits2013 (Dec 26, 2012)

Janina said:


> I use to buy almost always (98% of the time) at Zellers. But now that it is closed there are only about 3 places to buy it. At a store that sell clothes, nice choices, at a fabric store, not much choices and at my craft store, but there it is expensive. There are other stores but pretty far and there is one in particular that moved from near to much further very expensive wools and yarns mostly from Italy, Germany and all those beautiful places.
> 
> I was thinking of ordering from Knitpicks, they seem to have nice yarn and the prices are reasonable and they have such nice colours.
> 
> Where my Zellers used to be, a Target is being built (opening in Fall). It will be huge because of all the surrounding stores they have taken over. Hope they have nice yarn. Anyone from the states know if they have nice yarn? :?


I have only been to 1 target store since they opened here in Canada they did not carry any yarn and was told they wouldn't be carrying any


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

I also live in Green Bay, but have not tried Pattie's on Main. I have been meaning to take a trip there; I live on the far west side.


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the warning. I have asthma and really appreciate you sharing your observations. You have saved me a trip.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

I know what you mean by yarn snobs. Not so much on this site, but I have been in some knittng shops where I've heard some people say why waste your time if you are going to use yarn from Michael's or Jo-Anns. I make some beautiful things out of Michael's and Jo-Anns yarn. I even make money making things out of this yarn. I buy yarn every where I see something I like. I have paid $.99 to $99 for a skein of yarn, and loved it all.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

medusa said:


> I no longer drive and don't want to burden my son with driving me all over for yarn, so I mainly use the internet. I have purchased many fabulous yarns on KP's Classified section.
> 
> Two years ago, I found a fabulous yarn supplier on the web as well as on ebay - it is called - Connemara Clothing Company. Tricia and Sean, the owners, are in Ireland and they raise the sheep that their the wool comes from! The shipping is not expensive and it arrives within 7 days of purchase ( to me,at least!). The yarn is the nicest I have used of its kind. It is a traditional Aran tweed and it comes either in 100% wool or 100 merino, both varieties are TOPS and I believe they have about 30 different colors to choose from. They sell a "sample pack" of their colors and yarns so it is a great way to see and feel if it is what you want to buy!
> 
> I purchase mainly from Herrschnerrs.com and Redheart.com. for my charity knitting, buying only during sales. I suggest if you shop through Herrschnerrs, that you sign up for the 10% off club, yes, it costs $10.00, but EVERYTHING is 10% off - AND you an apply it when they have a 40% off sale,, so you can save 50%. Red Heart has 20% off sales regularly and sometimes free shipping, so I would recommend them, too!


I made an error - on Ebay, it is listed as Connemara Clothing Emporium, to look it up on Google, it is: www.Connemara Clothing.ie, Sorry for any inconvenience!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a lys but very rarely shop there, I am addicted to bendigo woollen mills and shop online, they post it from Victoria to TAsmania for me and I love it. I will admit that I buy far far more than I need but that's okay, I'll only be working for another 13 years so am working on my retirement stash. Because I keep using it though I have to keep buying, that's my theory anyway


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am English living in Australia. When we lived in England my mother bought wool in our LYS just down the road to where we lived in Mitcham, Surrey. 

Since being in Australia, I mainly buy in my LYS because I want her to stay in business. I have also bought on ebay, and also cheap shops, where the wool isn't the best quality and also in our Salvation Army Store in Penrith when they have anything interesting. I have also bought wool from Big W (Woolworths owned) because their wool is acrylic and ideal for the crochet blankets that I make because they seem to last longer this way.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

If I had an LYS I'd buy there but,,,,love KnitPicks


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Target stores do not carry yarn, fabric or any other crafting supplies.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

courier770 said:


> Target stores do not carry yarn, fabric or any other crafting supplies.


Yeah, it's pretty much just crayons, markers, and paper. I've never seen crafting supplies at Target. Wal-Mart doesn't do a good job on their crafting supplies, either... the selection is limited & not very good. I can understand if that's all you can afford, though... but I pay similar prices at Michael's with a coupon for better stuff. It's hard to find what you want at Michael's sometimes, though, because they tend to be over-run with 3 "departments"... the framing dept. (which does a good job but can be outrageously expensive, even with a coupon), the fake flowers dept. (I prefer real ones & only suffer fake ones on the wreath on my front door because anything real there would die instantly... but I know people really love them), and the scrap-booking dept. (another activity I don't really understand but I know people really love it for some reason. I'd rather stick my photos in a digital frame & then go knit or read). However, one of the Michael's closest to me has recently started carrying things like Patons Kroy sock yarn & Patons Grace lace yarn... which makes me happy. Joann's is great, but tends to focus on fabric... which is fine by me since I do sew. The two Joanns closest to me have a limited selection of yarn & an even more limited selection of needles, but the one near the Buckland Hills mall area is huge & has a great selection of everything. The closest AC Moore (in the Holyoke Mall) is pretty small. The Hobby Lobby is also in that mall but I usually only look around in there... they don't believe in coupons, but once in awhile they have sales. Most of the yarn these places sell isn't the best yarn... you have to look around & see if they've got something suitable for your project. If not... try KnitPicks?


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

My LYS closed. I mail order most of my yarn. I like WEBS, Knitpicks, Lion Brand.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I love the beautiful yarns, classes, and help you receive at a LYS, but I moved last year and no longer have one close. I have quite a stash of yarn on hand--purchased from LYS and big box stores. I have not purchased any yarn online, but probably will in the future.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I buy most of my Yarn from Knit Picks and AC Moore.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Lindalhs65 said:


> No LYS for over 90 miles. I found it nice but yarn prices way over my budget so Wally World is my usual source for yarn. Not great selection and trying to find enough matching dye lots is the pits. Michaels is 70 miles, Joann's, Hobby Lobby etc about 100 miles. Luckily I do have a stash and am working from it. Inherited yarn from mom and from a friends mom. Even given bags of it away and still have several bins full. I don't do fancy work like many of you. Not interested in trying to do sox or lace. I mostly do prayer shawls, slipper sox, scarves and afghan/lapghans. Don't make sweaters etc any more. No one would wear them around here too hot in Tx and last couple of winters haven't even been cold enough for heavy sweater and I don't do fine needles either. My knitting may not be as fancy as some like and yes I use same patterns over and over but with different color yarns each looks different not to be boring to me. I knit to relax and for my own enjoyment. I am not cutting down anyone else's preference. I have found some yarn and pattern snobbiness comments to be hurtful. If you enjoy and can afford fancier yarns and patterns great but don't turn you noses up at others who can't afford it or like me don't have an interest in the same thing as you. To each his own. Plz don't try and negate my craft whether with " quality or quantity" comments. It is all art and special in its own way. Besides as I tell my friends "it keeps me off the streets at night".
> God Bless.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I have an LYS about 30 min. away. I haven't gone there as often as I should and intend to correct that behavior. Like many others, I buy where ever I find what I want. I like Knit Picks a lot...yarn and tools....love my Harmony needles. I also sew so I'm a frequent flyer at JoAnn's. I like all types of yarns....often use blends as some wool is sometimes made softer when combined with a different wool or another fiber type. Everyone has different needs so there is market share for all different types of stores.
Happy Knitting !!!!!


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

I work at a LYS, so I get some of my yarn there since I get a discount, however, I still buy from joann's, Michael's or hobby lobby, depending on the project. I can't see spending a lot on items for my young grandkids or for dishcloths.


----------



## catwoman2013 (Mar 10, 2013)

I totally get the 'cheaper is better so therefore I shop online or at the big box stores mode' - and I'm certainly not judging anyone who does (unless it's Walmart - don't get me started ). I mean for heaven's sake, who has a fortune to just spend on yarn? Certainly Not me!  But I will honestly admit, I do prefer to buy my yarn at the local company (free plug for Lucky Ewe in New Braunfels Texas!) even though it is priced a tiny bit higher, for a couple of reasons: First, I love the owners - they are knitters themselves and not just "in it for the money" if you know what I mean; second, I love to help local small business whenever I can - my husband and I both adhere to this in general, so we're willing to pay a bit more if it is helping someone locally in our area (try to eat at the individual restaurants when we go out and not at the chains, etc.) and thirdly (is that a word?) the customer service you get at the small businesses just simply can't be beat. I live/work in a college town and while these 'kids' are really great in a lot of ways, let's face it, they really just can't wait to get through school and move on. My local Hobby Lobby is not only filled with atrocious mass-produced furnishings, but also the employees are just there to earn their paychecks. When I asked the girl who was stocking the yarns not two weeks ago where their 'natural fibers' were, the girl looked at me like I was speaking a language not just from another country, but from another planet. She had no clue what I was talking about. I asked for "merino washable wool" and she said "well, we have rows of it right there. It's all washable." At my local privately owned store, it just can't be beat. I love the people, the other customers, the setting, etc. They even have what they call "BYOB" on Friday nights. It means "Bring Your Own Ball of Yarn" and sit and knit, visit, etc. It's relaxing and wonderful. I promise I don't have stock in their company (HA!) but I know it sounds like I must have some vested interest because I brag on them so much, but I sincerely don't!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Our local shop for yarn is Spotlight, brands are limited. They sell lots of fancy yarns with ruffles, sequins, feathery bits, none of which I would use.
For a huge group, they seem expensive to me.

I would probably have to fly to the mainland to visit a privately owned shop.

We have Bendigo Woollen Mills, marvellous in every way, I buy online from them, however, they only sell wool, often I want acrylic .

I buy my Cebelia crochet thread from a small online business, using Spotlight only if I run out.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with you about supporting the independent yarn shops, especially if they are friendly and make me feel welcome. I usually frequent the one in Paige, Texas. I can call her and ask a question about yarn or whatever and she is just as helpful over the phone as when I am in the shop. Thanks for telling me about the shop in New Braunfels. That is not too far away for a short road trip. I am half way between Austin and College Station. I will look them up.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Tryalot, try going online to The Wool Inn and see what they have on offer. They will post your wool to you. I shop in person as it is in Penrith NSW and I am there a lot. They do Italian wool, Sugar&Cream from the US, acrylic, Sirdar, Patons, Noro, Zara and many more. Give them a go.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I buy at my LYS for the most part, occasionally I'll buy yarn at Webs (I go there usually just to browse), but I also buy from small producers at sheep and wool festivals--sort of knittable keepsakes.


----------



## catwoman2013 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kitminnie - I so do hope you do look them up!  They're actually not in New Braunfels proper, but in a tiny little town 'next door' called Gruene. I was just there today as a matter of fact! And I'm glad to know about one in Paige - a lot of my family is in Tomball, so that is our 'turn-off' to get on 290. And we've gone to the Sherwood Forest faire several times, too!


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

catwoman Thanks. I know where Gruene is. I grew up in LaGrange and there is a shop, Knit and Stitch there. It is right beside the quilt museum off the square. My daughter got a skein of fabulous yarn there and made a lovely throw. Her boys who are in their teens fight over who gets to use it first while in the car traveling. They were here from Iowa.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

ICE yarns has been greatly touted by some members but I won't purchase yarns produced in Turkey, China and several other countries because of their labor practices. Their labor laws do not protect young children and forced/slave labor. 

I won't allow my hobby to put others at risk. Please don't tell me that these children/slaves are better off working for pennies a day...we KNOW better. World and child relief organizations have been working tirelessly for a great many years to put a stop to these practices. I'll knit slower, I'll knit less but I will not put my money into the pockets of corporations the utilize children and the weakest of society to make a profit!

It annoys me to hear people say "I knit for charity so this is all I can afford". If you are a truly charitable person you will realize t hat the children who are toiling in the textile industry, in third world countries, are NOT benefiting..nor are those in forced/slave labor. It's big business and large companies who profit.

It would be more humane to not buy these yarns...but to donate the money to relief organizations who feed these children and educate them.

The road out of poverty is education...keep small children out of mills and help send them to school! You'll be doing more good and then you can knit for REAL charity.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Courior770 I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## carolynjeffy (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm a snob about natural fibers but the local yarn shop is so expensive I couldn't afford to knit very often, so I order online: DBNY buys yarn from shops that are closing, so it can be hit and miss. If you sign up they offer discounts almost every day, so it's always fun to see what's a good buy. The other online shop that I go to is WEBS (yarn.com). Their prices are better than most and they give a 25% discount for orders over $125. Their selection is huge.


----------



## Takara (May 20, 2013)

Here in Australia we have large stores such as Spotlight and Big W which are similar I believe to Walmart in the USA, so I purchase there. Also I have purchased on ebay and at fairs/fetes.


----------



## Takara (May 20, 2013)

Here in Australia we have large stores such as Spotlight and Big W which are similar I believe to Walmart in the USA, so I purchase there. Also I have purchased on ebay and at fairs/fetes.


----------



## ksenia88 (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't have an LYS near where I live so I mostly buy my wool from either markets that I visit or from Deremores online. I have noticed that some of the £1 shops near me have started selling wool and there is also another shop which has started selling stylecraft wool, which I like to knit with, so I will be buying some of that when I need to replenish my stash.
I never buy expensive wool. I only ever knit with acrylic wool because it is easy to care for when I make stuff for the kids. I also use acrylic when I make things for myself or other people and I haven't had any complaints so far. I would rather buy cheaper wool and more of it than expensive wool but less. But that is just my way of thinking and everyone is different.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Some of what she says dose not seem right. My understanding it that a skein and hank are the same and you achieve them by winding the yarn onto a skein winder and tying the yarn in various place to secure it. This is done so you can wash/dye it then when you use it you would then wind it into a ball (hand wound) or use a ball winder to make a cake so you could pull it from the center. The long cakes (from stores) are still referred to a skeins. The thing she was calling a ball was really not a ball but a pull out cake, just a little flattened. You do not need to unwind them from the out side. I think it just depends on where you are from as to what you call each item. This is in response to the link that Grandmann shared.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I try to support local businesses. I have only once bought on line and it was a sale and I was pleased with the purchase. We have three LYS here and one dose sell on line. their store is very large as they cover knitting, spinning, and weaving and every thing related to those. We also have a JoAnns, Hobby Lobby and a Michaels. I rarely go to Michels or Hobby Lobby. I use JoAnns for coupon items. One of my LYS I do not go to as they a such snobs. It makes me uncomfortable to go into their store and have been there only twice. I do not do yarns second hand any more because of the bug problems. Just toooooo chancy. Yes I do know yarn snobs. They never can understand why others can not buy $42 skeins of yarn and love to show off that they can. Good for them. The only time I did buy some expensive yarn it turned out to be some of the poorest yarn I have ever had. Once washed and used it had no body and was floppy. So there we are.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

medusa said:


> I no longer drive and don't want to burden my son with driving me all over for yarn, so I mainly use the internet. I have purchased many fabulous yarns on KP's Classified section.
> 
> Two years ago, I found a fabulous yarn supplier on the web as well as on ebay - it is called - Connemara Clothing Company. Tricia and Sean, the owners, are in Ireland and they raise the sheep that their the wool comes from! The shipping is not expensive and it arrives within 7 days of purchase ( to me,at least!). The yarn is the nicest I have used of its kind. It is a traditional Aran tweed and it comes either in 100% wool or 100 merino, both varieties are TOPS and I believe they have about 30 different colors to choose from. They sell a "sample pack" of their colors and yarns so it is a great way to see and feel if it is what you want to buy!
> 
> I purchase mainly from Herrschnerrs.com and Redheart.com. for my charity knitting, buying only during sales. I suggest if you shop through Herrschnerrs, that you sign up for the 10% off club, yes, it costs $10.00, but EVERYTHING is 10% off - AND you an apply it when they have a 40% off sale,, so you can save 50%. Red Heart has 20% off sales regularly and sometimes free shipping, so I would recommend them, too!


Thanks for the info about Connemara. The yarn colors are gorgeous and the reviews terrific. I will be buying the merino soon!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Courier, I have never bought wool from China or Turkey. The wool I buy is usually Italian, English or Australia, plus of course American. I am a charity knitter but the wool I use is the fluffy from Spotlight or the cheap shops which don't appear to have the fluffy wool this year. So far I have made at least six premie baby beanies and six scarves for Westmead Hospital so they can buy important equipment for the hospital, I also work there. Once a month Zouki's supply free (huge) muffins and I always purchase some of these especially the blue berry muffins which my husband loves. Zouki's don't charge for the muffins and Georgette who runs these muffins, sells them for AU$2.00 each so this month I have spent about AU$14.00 for them and the money from these go to important items needed for the hospital.


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

I am rural and have a very very limited selection at Walmart and not a big cheerleader of the color or brands. Then I can drive 45 mins to another store but I noticed yesterday they are decreasing their yarn quota. On the other hand a two hour drive away and there is an awesome lys which sells gorgeous yarns and some are unique to Canadian sales. Finally a three hour drive I have both a yarn store and big box stores. Prices in all of them can vary. So depending on my need and time frame will deter the place I go to purchase. As for online buying the shipping charges kills me in Canada and I refuse to go that route.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I buy yarn everywhere: big box, little box, lys, thrift, online and festivals. If it speaks to me of potential and price then it's coming home with me!

&#9829;


----------



## AlexandraB93 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

